# WEN Mango/Coconut Review



## Coffee (Jun 2, 2012)

@JJamiah,IDareT'sHair,tiffers Ohooooo baby baby. It felt so goooooooooood to me and I'm ready to do it again and again..... Yes, oh yes, it was awesome and I have already ordered 3 more bottles. The smell just turned me on and when I put it on my hair, I got weak. It's a 10+++++++++++++++, better than the Ginger Pumpkin in my opinion. Do it to me one mo time.

That's the best review I can do at this time; it's got my mind all messed up. For those on the fence, jump off rat now and place yo order.


----------



## thehappyserver (Jun 2, 2012)

I almost ordered this last night but decided not to because it didn't have any reviews. Now I will definitely have to!


----------



## Philippians413 (Jun 2, 2012)

Now I'm looking forward even more to when my Wen gets here. I've never tried Wen before, but I'm hoping to have the hairgasim that you had lol.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh I am READY!!!


----------



## freecurl (Jun 3, 2012)

Coffee, thanks for that review. I'm waiting for mine to come. The ingredients sound scrumptious. I haven't even used the Spring Gardenia yet, because I have been using my Pom and 613 with great success. 

I have a question for the Wen users.

Are any of the seasonal scents comparable to the Wen Fig? I keep hearing that the Fig is the most moisturizing and better for curly/ethnic hair, but I haven't tried it yet. My hair is on the fine side so I'm wondering if the Fig would be too oily.

Another question. (sorry to hijack the thread) For those who straighten, do you  use the styling cream and cleansing conditioner only , or do use other products for heat protectants.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 3, 2012)

So the mango coconut is new? And does it really smell that good or just like menthol? I have only used almond


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks Ms. Coffee Coffee for a very _"Steamy"_ Review!  

Now that was X-Rated

Hope All You WEN Heads have a good time!


----------



## cutenss (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't mean to hijack, but the WEN gallons are on sale NOW for $177.00 with SIX easy payments of $29.50. And only for the month of June. I am going to get the Pomegranate and Cucumber Aloe. And you can get it on auto-delivery.


----------



## january noir (Jun 3, 2012)

freecurl
I use Fig and I'm fine and thin and it's the best thing since sliced bread.
Try it.  It makes my hair feel heavier, thicker versus light and fly-away.


----------



## january noir (Jun 3, 2012)

I figured the Mango and Coconut would be good just by the nature of Coconut oil, water, meat, etc.   Coconut is the bomb and fixed with Mango, I can just imagine.

I ordered two bottles last week; I can't wait until they get here.

cutenss
I saw the gallon offers yesterday, but I still have a gallon of Pomegranate that hasn't even been touched along with 32oz and 16oz bottles of Fig, Gardenia & Green Tea and a little left of the Pumpkin Ginger.  I also have a brand new bottle of SixThirteen and two bottles of the Mango Coconut coming.

I would spank myself if I bought more WEN right now.  I wouldn't mind getting a gallon of the Fig though...


----------



## cutenss (Jun 3, 2012)

I know what you mean @january noir. I just cancelled my auto-delivery for the WEN 6 flavors (or was it 5), and one of my WEN 613's. But since WEN is all I am going to use, and have been for the past six months, I can justify the purchase. I may even cancel my second WEN 613 AD. I love the Nutress moisterizing protein pak, so that and WEN will continue to be my regimen. As soon as I can find my go to moisturizer, I will be so happy. And so will my husband 

I am really trying to keep it simple.


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for the review, Coffee. I haven't used mine yet, I have a sew-in now and will wait till I take it out to feel the full benefits. I smelt it the day I got it though, and it smells DIVINE. And the fact that you said its better than Ginger Pumpkin makes me so happy, because that's currently my favorite.

I'm also considering purchasing the WEN 613...those that have 613, is it really fabulous?!


----------



## january noir (Jun 3, 2012)

outspokenwallflower said:


> Thanks for the review, Coffee. I haven't used mine yet, I have a sew-in now and will wait till I take it out to feel the full benefits. I smelt it the day I got it though, and it smells DIVINE. And the fact that you said its better than Ginger Pumpkin makes me so happy, because that's currently my favorite.
> 
> I'm also considering purchasing the WEN 613...those that have 613, is it really fabulous?!



It's good for daily use and the smell is divine.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 3, 2012)

You know I look forward to your review. I can't imagine cracking it open right now. I just cracked open my 613. I have a GP & Fig to use up as well. I can't have so many open. 

BUT......I know you were right about my toes curling with 613. I didn't care for GP, I am anxious to try my Mango Coconut, it is sitting on my dresser talking to me. HUH  

thanks for a wonderful review


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 3, 2012)

outspokenwallflower said:


> Thanks for the review, Coffee. I haven't used mine yet, I have a sew-in now and will wait till I take it out to feel the full benefits. I smelt it the day I got it though, and it smells DIVINE. And the fact that you said its better than Ginger Pumpkin makes me so happy, because that's currently my favorite.
> 
> I'm also considering purchasing the WEN 613...those that have 613, is it really fabulous?!




I LOVE 613 right now better than the FIG, Sweet Almond mint and the Ginger Pumpkin. The 613 is really heaven sent


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Jun 3, 2012)

Darn it.
I haven't heard of this or the 613 and I'm not near a computer.
Can someone give a recap or post a link?

I've been hanging on to my wen fig, although I only use it (or any glycerin )in the warmer months


----------



## Coffee (Jun 3, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> I LOVE 613 right now better than the FIG, Sweet Almond mint and the Ginger Pumpkin. The 613 is really heaven sent


 

JJamiah, I used both cleansing conditioner and 613 each time I wash my hair. Yesterday, I used the Mango/Coconut first, rinsed and then put the 613 in my hair and rinsed it out after I finished showering. Makes my hair feel soooooooooooo awesome!!


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Jun 3, 2012)

613  is $78??   

Eeesh  Is there a sample size or promo avail?


----------



## january noir (Jun 3, 2012)

lwilliams1922 said:


> 613  is $78??
> 
> Eeesh  Is there a sample size or promo avail?



Nope, not that I know of.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 3, 2012)

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/...z-Dean-Six-Thirteen-Cleansing-Treatment-32-oz

It has great reviews and I doubt I left mine yet.  it is AMAZING, AMAZING!



lwilliams1922 said:


> Darn it.
> I haven't heard of this or the 613 and I'm not near a computer.
> Can someone give a recap or post a link?
> 
> I've been hanging on to my wen fig, although I only use it (or any glycerin )in the warmer months


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 3, 2012)

Coffee said:


> @JJamiah, I used both cleansing conditioner and 613 each time I wash my hair. Yesterday, I used the Mango/Coconut first, rinsed and then put the 613 in my hair and rinsed it out after I finished showering. Makes my hair feel soooooooooooo awesome!!


 
I got my bottle waiting,  I can't wait! you got me over here shaking  I got that WEN Shake


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Jun 3, 2012)

...well for $78 my hair needs to SING!


Are people using for cleansing or leave in?
I prob will get it eventually but at that price I can't see my self making all those pumps just to rinse it out.


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Jun 3, 2012)

between WEN and the Nioxin I'll need to start selling off some furniture...


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 3, 2012)

lwilliams1922 

That $78 dollars is well worth it.  I was on autoship. I wanted to cancel if I hated it. I used and was LIKE Areatha Franklin "Ain't No way" My auto ship was shipped last day of May and let me tell you. I am on the prowl for it! LIke a conditioner addict in the bushes waiting to pounce LOL


----------



## january noir (Jun 3, 2012)

lwilliams1922 said:


> ...well for $78 my hair needs to SING!
> 
> 
> Are people using for cleansing or leave in?
> I prob will get it eventually but at that price I can't see my self making all those pumps just to rinse it out.



I use it for both.  All of the Wen cleansing conditioners are multi-purpose; cleanse, conditioner, deep conditioner and shaving cream.


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Jun 3, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> lwilliams1922
> 
> That $78 dollars is well worth it.  I was on autoship. I wanted to cancel if I hated it. I used and was LIKE Areatha Franklin "Ain't No way" My auto ship was shipped last day of May and let me tell you. I am on the prowl for it! LIke a conditioner addict in the bushes waiting to pounce LOL



  Like Florida Evans.... DAMM DAMM DAMM
every time I come in here I'm spending more money


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 3, 2012)

lwilliams1922 said:


> Like Florida Evans.... DAMM DAMM DAMM
> every time I come in here I'm spending more money


 
I wanted to dislike it. All the rave over the Ginger Pumpkin and I didn't like it. I thought the 613 was like GP. BOY WAS I WRONG. 

Opened it and was like 
put some in my hand and was like 
Put some on my hair and was like 
I was having my own hairgasm.

Used it today, and put a little back in for a detangler and boy he got this sucker roped in


----------



## Coffee (Jun 3, 2012)

On QVC the 613 is $68.22 incl shipping.


----------



## KPH (Jun 3, 2012)

welp, just ordered the mango/coconut.


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Jun 3, 2012)

Coffee said:


> On QVC the 613 is $68.22 incl shipping.



I just called QVC to ask about any potential specials.

The operator indicated the next CHaz show is on the 8th and that is the day the sale price could/would be offered.  Sale price potentially $54


----------



## Philippians413 (Jun 4, 2012)

Just got my shipping notice.


----------



## fluffyforever (Jun 5, 2012)

So I never used WEN before. This thread (and all the other WEN threads started by Coffee) made me bust out my wallet so I wouldn't miss the Mango/Coconut. I just ordered two bottles and one 32oz of the WEN Fig. I hope I like it. I have natural, course dry hair and aren't sure if other 4bcz like WEN in their rotation.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 5, 2012)

hey ladies, can WEN be used by folks who are protein sensitive?  does it have a lot protein or ingredients that acts like protein?  i really want to try it, but i am scared and don't want to waste my money.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jun 5, 2012)

GREAT SCOTT that Mango Coconut smells good !!  Seriously, that is to die for   I cannot wait until this weekend to use it.


----------



## MissRissa (Jun 5, 2012)

man i just ordered 3 days ago ( got that mango and 613 coming) but if there's a better sale (tsv) on the 8th i may have to place another order.


----------



## Philippians413 (Jun 5, 2012)

What does the 613 smell like?


----------



## january noir (Jun 5, 2012)

My Mango Coconut arrived today.  It smells delish!  Tomorrow morning, it's on!


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 5, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> hey ladies, can WEN be used by folks who are protein sensitive? does it have a lot protein or ingredients that acts like protein? i really want to try it, but i am scared and don't want to waste my money.


 
Chaz pushes moisture. He says people got on the hype of protein, protein, but his products don't have that. He said what the hair needs more is Moisture


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 5, 2012)

Philippians413 said:


> What does the 613 smell like?


 
Vanilla ish, I just think yummy when I smell it LOL


----------



## ajw827 (Jun 5, 2012)

I just got the mango/coco (2 bottles) in today. I'm a Fig girl for the moisture, but the mango/coco smells so good. 

Question #1 So what makes the 613 so special aside from smell because that price is making me itch?

Question #2 What do you girls think of his other products. I always hear raves about the conditioner but what about the mask and the oils?


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 5, 2012)

ajw827 if you want moisture. FIG has got NOTHING on 613. I'd pay $100 easy for the 613 with my eyes closed. Coffee told me my toes would curl it doesn't have a 4.75 rating for nothing. My pinky toe even curled  

The masque is good, the Oils is great but they discontinued the real oil that I like. I haven't used his new oils.


----------



## ajw827 (Jun 5, 2012)

More moisture than Fig? Why did you have to tell me that? Now, I gotta pull out the wallet again.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 5, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> Chaz pushes moisture. He says people got on the hype of protein, protein, but his products don't have that. He said what the hair needs more is Moisture



i'm sold!  i might order it on the 8th!


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 5, 2012)

ajw827 said:


> More moisture than Fig? Why did you have to tell me that? Now, I gotta pull out the wallet again.




Uh oh, Sowwy. Wait until you finish your fig, otherwise you might now  

I still have 1/3 gallon of fig I  need to finish up.


----------



## Coffee (Jun 5, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> hey ladies, can WEN be used by folks who are protein sensitive? does it have a lot protein or ingredients that acts like protein? i really want to try it, but i am scared and don't want to waste my money.


 
Yes, protein sensitive can use WEN products.



Philippians413 said:


> What does the 613 smell like?


 
It smells like fresh baked bread with lots of vanilla flavoring .



ajw827 said:


> I just got the mango/coco (2 bottles) in today. I'm a Fig girl for the moisture, but the mango/coco smells so good.
> 
> As soon as I took the silver tab off of the Mango/Coconut, I could smell the awesome smell~
> 
> ...


 
I have and use all of his products. I use the oils as a pre-poo, the sprays after washing my hair. While the masque are expensive, I mix them with the cleansing condtioner and I get more uses from it. It's really moisturizing and leaves your hair feeling soooooooooooooo soft and moisturized.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jun 5, 2012)

*sigh* Dang it. I soooo want to try this. I love what natural products do for my hair but I'd love something that smells reaaaaaaaaally good..... that wouldn't make me itch.  

I just spent my excruh on OM soooo Mr.Dean is going to have to wait. lol


----------



## january noir (Jun 5, 2012)

I cleansed/moisturized my hair this morning with a mix of the Gardenia & Green Tea and Fig.

My hair is still fragrant and moisturized, but tomorrow I will try the Mango Coconut.
I get a touch up on Friday, but I really want to stretch longer so I can use my Wen products every day.


----------



## january noir (Jun 5, 2012)

I decided to restock my gallon size Fig.  They're not selling out like they did the previous years.  Usually the gallons are all sold out by this time.  

I may get my friend a Mango Coconut for his birthday. He has long hair and I got him a Fig starter kit last year and he is now a convert just like my SO and my DA.


----------



## Philippians413 (Jun 6, 2012)

I used Wen for the first time...WHY? WHY? WHY? 
Why did I wait so long? Why does my hair love it? Why is it THAT good? Just why?

I mean I thought I knew slip and moisture...I was wrong; oh so wrong. The instant the conditioner touched my hair there was an immedaite reaction. I'm like no couldn't be, but it was; it really was. I don't want to have to buy this stuff-I really don't, but I'm afraid of what my hair will do now that it knows what the good stuff feels like- and I thought I already had the good stuff. *Sigh* As soon as I get some money I'ma need 2 more bottles of this stuff. I even want to call in to QVC and give a testimonial, but it's too soon. Now I have to fight the urge not to go wash my hair again. I blame you all, but especially @Coffee and @JJamiah


----------



## Coffee (Jun 6, 2012)

Philippians413 said:


> I used Wen for the first time...WHY? WHY? WHY?
> Why did I wait so long? Why does my hair love it? Why is it THAT good? Just why?
> 
> I mean I thought I knew slip and moisture...I was wrong; oh so wrong. The instant the conditioner touched my hair there was an immedaite reaction. I'm like no couldn't be, but it was; it really was. I don't want to have to buy this stuff-I really don't, but I'm afraid of what my hair will do now that it knows what the good stuff feels like- and I thought I already had the good stuff. *Sigh* As soon as I get some money I'ma need 2 more bottles of this stuff. I even want to call in to QVC and give a testimonial, but it's too soon. Now I have to fight the urge not to go wash my hair again. I blame you all, but especially @Coffee and @JJamiah




I am laughing as I am reading your post . I feel you girl and I know zactly where you're coming from. WEN is WENDERFUL , and I am in lust with it. I am happy you're happy with it and start saving those pennies. I happily take the blame for turning you on to WEN.


----------



## TopShelf (Jun 6, 2012)

Philippians413 said:


> I used Wen for the first time...WHY? WHY? WHY?
> Why did I wait so long? Why does my hair love it? Why is it THAT good? Just why?
> 
> I mean I thought I knew slip and moisture...I was wrong; oh so wrong. The instant the conditioner touched my hair there was an immedaite reaction. I'm like no couldn't be, but it was; it really was. I don't want to have to buy this stuff-I really don't, but I'm afraid of what my hair will do now that it knows what the good stuff feels like- and I thought I already had the good stuff. *Sigh* As soon as I get some money I'ma need 2 more bottles of this stuff. I even want to call in to QVC and give a testimonial, but it's too soon. Now I have to fight the urge not to go wash my hair again. I blame you all, but especially @Coffee and @JJamiah


 
This thread scares me!!


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 6, 2012)

Philippians413 said:


> I used Wen for the first time...WHY? WHY? WHY?
> Why did I wait so long? Why does my hair love it? Why is it THAT good? Just why?
> 
> I mean I thought I knew slip and moisture...I was wrong; oh so wrong. The instant the conditioner touched my hair there was an immedaite reaction. I'm like no couldn't be, but it was; it really was. I don't want to have to buy this stuff-I really don't, but I'm afraid of what my hair will do now that it knows what the good stuff feels like- and I thought I already had the good stuff. *Sigh* As soon as I get some money I'ma need 2 more bottles of this stuff. I even want to call in to QVC and give a testimonial, but it's too soon. Now I have to fight the urge not to go wash my hair again. I blame you all, but especially @Coffee and @JJamiah



You gotta watch Coffee she is a pusha  yes she is


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 6, 2012)

Now I can't wait to try the Mango Coconut  I still have the Vanilla Mint waiting for my USING pleasure  HUH Wen has turned me OUT!


----------



## Philippians413 (Jun 6, 2012)

TopShelf said:


> This thread scares me!!


 
It's so good that it hurts! Like JJamiah said, Wen has turned me out.


----------



## Coffee (Jun 6, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> You gotta watch @Coffee she is a pusha  yes she is


 

JJamiah, "pusha" is such a harsh word. I would like to say I'm more of an "encourager" of WEN products  .


----------



## ellyndee (Jun 6, 2012)

Dag it...I was finally in control of my PJ ways (this week) but WEN is a must try.


----------



## Avyn (Jun 6, 2012)

Are any naturals using this? I'm a fine, porous, 4a.


----------



## january noir (Jun 6, 2012)

Officially in love with Mango Coconut.   This should be a permanent formula.


----------



## Philippians413 (Jun 6, 2012)

milknhonee said:


> Are any naturals using this? I'm a fine, porous, 4a.


 
Me! I'm natural with high porosity 4a-4b hair.


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Jun 6, 2012)

Ahhhh! I've been sooooo good at not trying Wen. I seem to try just about EVERYTHING that's raved about on this site, but I haven't tried this yet. However, my hair LOVES mango and coconut! 

I have a question for you Wen girls. Chaz's website has a special kit that includes a cleansing conditioner, re-moist masque, styling cream, texture, and a wide tooth comb for $30. However, its only available in Sweet Almond Mint. My hair is natural, kinky, and fine. Should I get the kit and then order the Mango Coconut when the show comes on (the 8th), or forgo the kit altogether and just get the Mango Coconut and Fig cleansing creams on the 8th? 

I hope that was clear. Basically, I'm worried that the SAM is not the best formula for our hair. Are the extras worth it?


----------



## Coffee (Jun 6, 2012)

january noir said:


> Officially in love with Mango Coconut. This should be a permanent formula.


 

@ January noir, isn't it just the best????? I thought the Ginger Pumpkin was awesome, but MC is THE BEST!!!


----------



## Coffee (Jun 6, 2012)

GreenEyedJen said:


> Ahhhh! I've been sooooo good at not trying Wen. I seem to try just about EVERYTHING that's raved about on this site, but I haven't tried this yet. However, my hair LOVES mango and coconut!
> 
> I have a question for you Wen girls. Chaz's website has a special kit that includes a cleansing conditioner, re-moist masque, styling cream, texture, and a wide tooth comb for $30. However, its only available in Sweet Almond Mint. My hair is natural, kinky, and fine. Should I get the kit and then order the Mango Coconut when the show comes on (the 8th), or forgo the kit altogether and just get the Mango Coconut and Fig cleansing creams on the 8th?
> 
> I hope that was clear. Basically, I'm worried that the SAM is not the best formula for our hair. Are the extras worth it?


 

The Sweet Almond works well on our hair. I used it for awhile and was very pleased how it left my hair moisturized. It's hard to say which one you should buy. The 8th isn't that far away; you may want to just wait and get the MC and Fig, both of which are FANTASTIC!! You can always return those if you're not happy with them.


----------



## cutenss (Jun 6, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> Now I can't wait to try the Mango Coconut  I still have the Vanilla Mint waiting for my USING pleasure  HUH Wen has turned me OUT!


 
I loved the Vanilla Mint.  I wish that was still available.  I wonder if I should order on MC, or just stick with the gallons?


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jun 6, 2012)

Do any of you still use shampoo or does this product (specifically the 613 one) cleanse well enough? I have extremely thick natural hair


----------



## Coffee (Jun 6, 2012)

ShyIntellect said:


> Do any of you still use shampoo or does this product (specifically the 613 one) cleanse well enough? I have extremely thick natural hair


 

I still clarify every 6 weeks, but I would do that anyway.


----------



## january noir (Jun 6, 2012)

Coffee said:


> @ January noir, isn't it just the best????? I thought the Ginger Pumpkin was awesome, but MC is THE BEST!!!



Coffee
Right?!  So far, I think this is equal to Fig in terms of moisturizing level.


----------



## Coffee (Jun 6, 2012)

cutenss said:


> I loved the Vanilla Mint. I wish that was still available. I wonder if I should order on MC, or just stick with the gallons?


 

If you can handle the MC not being available in a gallon, once you try it; I would give it a try .


----------



## cocomama (Jun 6, 2012)

Hello Ladies,

Could someone post the ingredients for the 613 and the coconut/mango???


----------



## MissRissa (Jun 7, 2012)

january noir said:


> Officially in love with Mango Coconut. This should be a permanent formula.


 
I totally agree! this is the best smelling one to date (at least to me) and I need this in 32 oz or gallon.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jun 7, 2012)

ShyIntellect said:


> Do any of you still use shampoo or does this product (specifically the 613 one) cleanse well enough? I have extremely thick natural hair



I agree with Coffee.  I still use a poo bar or some other shampoo every 6 weeks, and do a tea rinse followed by Wen in the interim.  I have medium/thick density, coarse, natural 4a hair.

Tomorrow will be my first day trying the MC.  I'm so excited !


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Jun 7, 2012)

Well, you guys got me. I ordered some. FYI, I called QVC to ask about any special values on the Friday show for the Mango Coconut and there won't be any. The rep said the show will be focused on the gallons and two of the sets, I think the Lavender set and the Fig set. 

Lord, please don't let me love this stuff.


----------



## Philippians413 (Jun 7, 2012)

GreenEyedJen said:


> Well, you guys got me. I ordered some. FYI, I called QVC to ask about any special values on the Friday show for the Mango Coconut and there won't be any. The rep said the show will be focused on the gallons and two of the sets, I think the Lavender set and the Fig set.
> 
> *Lord, please don't let me love this stuff.*


 
Good luck with that. We see how that turned out for me lol.


----------



## Keen (Jun 7, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> @ajw827 if you want moisture. FIG has got NOTHING on 613. I'd pay $100 easy for the 613 with my eyes closed. Coffee told me my toes would curl it doesn't have a 4.75 rating for nothing. My pinky toe even curled
> 
> The masque is good, the Oils is great but they discontinued the real oil that I like. I haven't used his new oils.




JJamiah Coffee I assumed the 613 has more protein because it suppose to repair severely damage hair. Is that not so? I still want to try it but it is so expensive.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 7, 2012)

Keen said:


> JJamiah Coffee I assumed the 613 has more protein because it suppose to repair severely damage hair. Is that not so? I still want to try it but it is so expensive.


Keen 
http://chazdean.com/p-165-sixthirteen-32-oz.aspx

On the retard computer so I can't cut or paste. erplexed

It has 2 but it isn't strengthening to me. I get a large moisture dose with it. Matter fact. I am doing a Nexxus Emergencee or Dudleys DRC 28 to help with keeping the balance.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jun 7, 2012)

Keen, the 613 has amino acids in it.  I have natural 4a hair and it is by far my favorite.  Also, you have to keep in mind that it's more expensive than the regular Wen, but it's also a 32oz size, whereas the regular ones are 16oz.  So if the 32oz 613 on QVC is $61.00 and the 16oz Mango Coconut is $29 (which I checked right before I wrote this), the 613 ends up only being $3 more than the regular.


----------



## Coffee (Jun 7, 2012)

cocomama said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Could someone post the ingredients for the 613 and the coconut/mango???


 

If you do a search on QVC it should have the ingredients listed for all of his products.


----------



## Coffee (Jun 7, 2012)

Question #1 So what makes the 613 so special aside from smell because that price is making me itch?

Nourishment in numbers. Powered with a blend of eleven amino acids, this daily cleansing treatment revitalizes all types of hair--including damaged locks--by helping to add strength and elasticity.


----------



## Coffee (Jun 7, 2012)

ajw827, Question #1 So what makes the 613 so special aside from smell because that price is making me itch?

Nourishment in numbers. Powered with a blend of eleven amino acids, this daily cleansing treatment revitalizes all types of hair--including damaged locks--by helping to add strength and elasticity.


----------



## JudithO (Jun 8, 2012)

Ahhh... Which of the nice moisturizing ones have a mild scent... I'm pregnant... I can't do anything really fragrant.... Will be nice to use just one product every week...


----------



## Coffee (Jun 8, 2012)

judy4all said:


> Ahhh... Which of the nice moisturizing ones have a mild scent... I'm pregnant... I can't do anything really fragrant.... Will be nice to use just one product every week...


 

Fig & Sweet Almond have mild scents to me.....but you everyone is different. You may have to get the 6oz bottles and see which one you prefer.


----------



## january noir (Jun 8, 2012)

judy4all said:


> Ahhh... Which of the nice moisturizing ones have a mild scent... I'm pregnant... I can't do anything really fragrant.... Will be nice to use just one product every week...



Cucumber Aloe has the mildest but unless you like the smell of cucumber....


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Jun 8, 2012)

The 613 is on easy pay at qvc today


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jun 8, 2012)

So um.... is the Mango/Coconut on sale today. LOL #dontjudgeme


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jun 8, 2012)

Iluvsmuhgrass,  the Mango Coconut is the standard $29, but each additional one is $3 off, as of 9am EST.

Okay, I'm going to be honest.  My hair did NOT like the Mango Coconut .  I will use it again, to be sure, but I did the EXACT same routine with it and the Gardenia Green Tea one, and had two totally different results.

I use Wen as a cowash after an ayurvedic tea or mask, which is what I did last night.  Left mask in for hour, rinsed super thoroughly, parted hair in four sections, applied 4 pumps to each section, massaged vigorously, combed through, and pinned up while I finished each section.  When I was done with all 4 sections, I went back to the first one, rinsed it, applied 2 pumps, and left in until done showering.  I have all 4 of the seasonal fragrances, and this was the only one that left my hair tangled and hard to get through.  When I finished steaming for 45 minutes, I was able to detangle just fine, but I was disappointed.

That said, I LOVE the scent and will find some way to incorporate it.  I'll try it again to see if this time was just a fluke, but my initial impression was not happy.


----------



## freecurl (Jun 8, 2012)

Ronnieaj 

I was just ready to purchase *three* , but before I submitted, I came back in this thread and read your review.
I'm so torn. I'm expecting a shipment mid July with my other auto delivery items. So if I really like it and want to order more, it would be sold out by then. The good news is that I was able to change my pom to fig in a previous order, so I can finally try it.


----------



## Philippians413 (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm sorry that it didn't work for you. I'm actually deciding on whether I should buy 2 more bottles or just one more.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jun 8, 2012)

freecurl, don't let me dissuade you from buying a few!  I'm sure that the ladies here will be more than happy to take any off your hands if you don't care for it .

I really don't know what it was, the ingredients look delicious, but my hair wasn't having it.  I don't post often about Wen, but I have the 4 seasonals, 613, fig and pomegranate, so I'm fairly accustomed to how my hair should feel when using it, and this was just nothing like it.  I may try mixing it with another scent and see if it works better for me that way.


----------



## freecurl (Jun 8, 2012)

Ronnieaj   Thanks for your reply, I think I will purchase it. The idea of coconut and mango intrigues me. Please keep us posted when you retry.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 8, 2012)

Ronnieaj said:


> Iluvsmuhgrass,  the Mango Coconut is the standard $29, but each additional one is $3 off, as of 9am EST.
> 
> Okay, I'm going to be honest.  My hair did NOT like the Mango Coconut .  I will use it again, to be sure, but I did the EXACT same routine with it and the Gardenia Green Tea one, and had two totally different results.
> 
> ...



If you totally do not like it, as I didn't care for the Ginger Pumpkin either, mix it with the fig or 613. It definitely works better then alone like that. I just would never order the GP again.


----------



## january noir (Jun 8, 2012)

Ronnieaj said:


> Iluvsmuhgrass,  the Mango Coconut is the standard $29, but each additional one is $3 off, as of 9am EST.
> 
> Okay, I'm going to be honest.  My hair did NOT like the Mango Coconut .  I will use it again, to be sure, but I did the EXACT same routine with it and the Gardenia Green Tea one, and had two totally different results.
> 
> ...



Perhaps the ingredients for this formula don't compliment or perform well together.  Try using the MC by itself, straight, no chaser.  Personally I always use my Wen products by themselves.  I'm a purist like that with most of my hair products.  They should perform well on their own.


----------



## Coffee (Jun 8, 2012)

Ronnieaj said:


> @Iluvsmuhgrass, the Mango Coconut is the standard $29, but each additional one is $3 off, as of 9am EST.
> 
> Okay, I'm going to be honest. My hair did NOT like the Mango Coconut . I will use it again, to be sure, but I did the EXACT same routine with it and the Gardenia Green Tea one, and had two totally different results.
> 
> ...


 
Just an FYI, the $3 off is always available for the 2nd or 3rd purchase within the same order. I got it when I ordered several bottles a week or so ago.


----------



## Coffee (Jun 8, 2012)

WEN proper Cleansing, please be sure you are :

1) Using ENOUGH Pumps
2) Massaging and Working Through your scalp and Hair.
3) ADDING A Splash of water to Help emulsify.
4) Combing through your Hair
... To penetrate Evenly & Remove tangles.
5) RINSE Throughly while Massaging your scalp & running your fingers through to the ends of your Hair. (I Comb while rinsing).
6) Be Sure to CLEANSE, RINSE & REPEAT.
Which ensures for a through cleansing. Adding More Shine, Bounce, Body & Manageability..

Ps.
Don't forget to apply the WEN Styling Creme to soaking wet Hair to help eliminate frizz & to protect it from styling Heat..


----------



## cutenss (Jun 11, 2012)

ALL WEN PRODUCTS (CLEANSING CONDITIONER, REMOIST, OILS, BRUSHES, ETC)IS ON 5EASY PAYS RIGHT NOW! WEN GALLONS ARE ON 6 EASY PAYS!

I thought it warranted all caps


----------



## chocolat79 (Jun 11, 2012)

I hate y'all!!! Just bought the 613 ONLY because of you all. Just pushas!


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 11, 2012)

chocolat79


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 11, 2012)

I already have 3 tsv coming this month so I can't order anymore! Wish I could get the gallon though so I might just order that lol. My hubby gone kill me can't wait to try the new one in my tsv though


----------



## crvlngrhair (Jun 11, 2012)

Just ordered the 613 and 2 mango coconuts, couldn't let another easy pay pass me by lol


----------



## kellistarr (Jun 11, 2012)

Coffee said:


> @JJamiah,IDareT'sHair,tiffers Ohooooo baby baby. It felt so goooooooooood to me and I'm ready to do it again and again..... Yes, oh yes, it was awesome and I have already ordered 3 more bottles. The smell just turned me on and when I put it on my hair, I got weak. It's a 10+++++++++++++++, better than the Ginger Pumpkin in my opinion. Do it to me one mo time.
> 
> That's the best review I can do at this time; it's got my mind all messed up. For those on the fence, jump off rat now and place yo order.



Aha!!!!!   And I came on here to give a review--I think it's all pretty much been said.  I AGREE with all of the above.  It's the first WEN product that I feel good about using as a leave-in.  The Menthol isn't as evident in this wonderful product.  I adore the scent, and, of course, it works great.  I am going to get a few more bottles.  It would be nice if  Chaz offered his seasonal products in larger sizes, even if it is temporary.


----------



## Philippians413 (Jun 11, 2012)

I ordered 2 more bottles of Summer Mango Coconut. Now I need to think about getting the 613...maybe I'll ask for it for my birthday since it's not that far away (September).


----------



## kellistarr (Jun 11, 2012)

ajw827 said:


> I just got the mango/coco (2 bottles) in today. I'm a Fig girl for the moisture, but the mango/coco smells so good.
> 
> Question #1 So what makes the 613 so special aside from smell because that price is making me itch?
> 
> Question #2 What do you girls think of his other products. I always hear raves about the conditioner but what about the mask and the oils?



I am in love with the oils.  I don't apply much on my scalp but I do with these oils.  The oils make my hair feel extremely moisturized without feeling greasy.I usually try to apply when I know I'm washing the next day but sometimes that doesn't happen and the oils stay in a couple extra days.  However, the oils have been reformulated and probably for the better, though, to me they were perfect as is and now the oils are super expensive!  There are a few on QVC that you can still get for $20.00 a nice price for the 4 oz.  The oils are thin so the 4 oz is by volume, it will last.  Also, the oils are great as a bath oil.  Highly aromatic.  The masks are fantastic and worth the $$.  You don't need to use much.


----------



## ChocoKitty (Jun 11, 2012)

Reading this thread *pushed* me to order Wen 613 last week... To say the least--my hair life will never be the same.  I used it twice so far and I don't think I can ever be without... I don't like this "emotion" that I'm feeling towards it. erplexed  But I think I'm going to set it up on auto-delivery.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 11, 2012)

ChocoKitty said:


> Reading this thread *pushed* me to order Wen 613 last week... To say the least--my hair life will never be the same.  I used it twice so far and I don't think I can ever be without... I don't like this "emotion" that I'm feeling towards it. erplexed  But I think I'm going to set it up on auto-delivery.



Isn't it. I am sorry I changed Coffees thread into a 613- Wen wide open with your tongue out but coffee did it. She said it made your toes curl and IT DID! LOL

I LOVE 613 

ChocoKitty ENJOY IT!


----------



## contsantia (Jun 11, 2012)

ChocoKitty said:
			
		

> Reading this thread pushed me to order Wen 613 last week... To say the least--my hair life will never be the same.  I used it twice so far and I don't think I can ever be without... I don't like this "emotion" that I'm feeling towards it. erplexed  But I think I'm going to set it up on auto-delivery.



LOL I just ordered the 613 today... So excited!


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 11, 2012)

kellistarr said:


> Aha!!!!! And I came on here to give a review--I think it's all pretty much been said. I AGREE with all of the above. It's the first WEN product that I feel good about using as a leave-in. The Menthol isn't as evident in this wonderful product. I adore the scent, and, of course, it works great. I am going to get a few more bottles. It would be nice if Chaz offered his seasonal products in larger sizes, even if it is temporary.


 
I saw the Ginger Pumpkin in a 32 oz. 
But then again I don't like Ginger pumpkin but most do 
So there is hope for the other seasonals


----------



## Coffee (Jun 11, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> I saw the Ginger Pumpkin in a 32 oz.
> But then again I don't like Ginger pumpkin but most do
> So there is hope for the other seasonals


 
JJamiah, I looked all over and didn't see the GP in 32oz .

Anyway, I ordered the 613 Replenishing spray, Fig Replenishing spray and  a bottle of 613, all on 5 pay .


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 11, 2012)

Coffee said:


> @JJamiah, I looked all over and didn't see the GP in 32oz .
> 
> Anyway, I ordered the 613 Replenishing spray, Fig Replenishing spray and a bottle of 613, all on 5 pay .


 
Coffee DON"T JUDGE ME, DO YOU HEAR ME DON"T JUDGE ME! 

I saw it in a photo chaz posted on his website  everyone was so stoked about it, and I BLEW up the page and LOW N BEHOLD the GP was in the 32 oz bottle. we all guessed it was for 2012 fall


----------



## Coffee (Jun 11, 2012)

JJamiah, at this rate, he'd better add the MC in a 32oz too!!


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 11, 2012)

Coffee I only bought one, I still have the others to try. WHat was your take on Winter Vanilla Mint?


----------



## ajw827 (Jun 11, 2012)

I used the Mango Coconut yesterday and I didn't feel as moisturized as Fig, but the smell is super yummy. I like this a lot and will likely alternate with the Fig.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 11, 2012)

^^^ wow not as moisturizing  I need mOISTURE


----------



## Philippians413 (Jun 11, 2012)

WOW! If Fig is more moisturizing than MC (which was like moisture OD for me), I'm going to have to get that and the 613.


----------



## Coffee (Jun 11, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> ^^^ wow not as moisturizing  I need mOISTURE


 

JJamiah, girl don't shake your head until you try it. It was extremely moisturizing for me, also clarify before you use it.

The Vanilla Mint is really great too, but it's not Fig, GP or MC in my book. It smells wonderful and does moisturize, just not as much as the others.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 11, 2012)

Philippians413 said:


> WOW! If Fig is more moisturizing than MC (which was like moisture OD for me), I'm going to have to get that and the 613.


 

613 whips fig like it was naughty. 613 is what you need and want when you've tried the rest but want the BEST!


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 11, 2012)

Coffee said:


> @JJamiah, girl don't shake your head until you try it. It was extremely moisturizing for me, also clarify before you use it.
> 
> The Vanilla Mint is really great too, but it's not Fig, GP or MC in my book. It smells wonderful and does moisturize, just not as much as the others.


 

Coffee I have it and I am definitely going to let you know what my review is on it. LOL I hope I love it like you do.


----------



## KPH (Jun 11, 2012)

Conditioning now the Mango in my hair and this stuff is thicker than my Love (Fig).


I cheated on my Fig and enjoyed it


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jun 11, 2012)

*sighs* 613 is on QVC now in the 32 o. With two replenish sprays for 5 easy pays of $11.95 -- the price NOW is $59.75.

Only available until its sold out and its going quickly.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Jun 11, 2012)

Just got it!!! right before it sold out! Can't wait for the 613!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 11, 2012)

I am mad as HAYLL I can't buy the 613 because i just got my auto ship!


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jun 11, 2012)

I picked up the 613/replenishing mist one-time only, as well as two Re-moists (fig and pomegranate) for the first time .  Uber excited about the remoists .


----------



## Coffee (Jun 11, 2012)

Well I was watching QVC and WEN is on. They have a special for the 613 and 613 replenishing mist for $59 + sh & taxes = $71.90. Well I had ordered both of those earlier today= approx $103.00.....  .  I cancelled the earlier orders and then placed an order for the special of the 613 & 613 replenishing mist. Yeah boyee!!!  Still on 5 payments~


PS just added Remoist - FIG


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 11, 2012)

Coffee they only have the waiting list now


----------



## Coffee (Jun 11, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> @Coffee they only have the waiting list now


 
JJamiah, were you going to order the mist and 613? My order went through already.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 11, 2012)

Coffee I wanted the mist and the extra 613 cleanser that came with it


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jun 11, 2012)

Coffee & JJamiah - this is my first time trying WEN and Im a 4a natural. Its your fault that I ordered WEN! Lololol. I hope I like it


----------



## Coffee (Jun 11, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> @Coffee I wanted the mist and the extra 613 cleanser that came with it


 
JJamiah, girl you're hooked and over the edge 



ThatJerseyGirl said:


> @Coffee & @JJamiah - this is my first time trying WEN and Im a 4a natural. Its your fault that I ordered WEN! Lololol. I hope I like it


 

We're so happy that we hooked, I mean helped another person to find out about WEN. Which one did you order?


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 11, 2012)

So glad I cut cones out of my reggie(my excuse for not buying these). I can feel my inner. PJ screaming at me like a madwoman. How dare you guys try to take advantage of a poor college students wallet.







And yes I'm still considering buying it.


----------



## Coffee (Jun 11, 2012)

KurlyNinja said:


> So glad I cut cones out of my reggie(my excuse for not buying these). I can feel my inner. PJ screaming at me like a madwoman. How dare you guys try to take advantage of a poor college students wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

KurlyNinja, better jump on it while it's on 5 payments. You know you can always return it.....cones and all . Trust me, cones don't matter as awesome as these products are .


----------



## freecurl (Jun 12, 2012)

Are you kidding me? I missed it?  I'm so sad.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 12, 2012)

Coffee said:


> @JJamiah,* girl you're hooked and over the edge *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I am hooked and WAYYYY over the edge. I didn't think I'd love it like this  I thought I'd be like Meh over it.  

I am in LOVE! http://www.hairshecomes.blogspot.com/ I wrote a review and felt I did no justice to it. It is that good!


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 12, 2012)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> @Coffee & @JJamiah - this is my first time trying WEN and Im a 4a natural. Its your fault that I ordered WEN! Lololol. I hope I like it


 
ThatJerseyGirl, YOu won't regret it.  your hair will drink it up, and say  thank you!

If you use the 613, you and your hair will drink it up and look for more 
It is ABSOLUTELY AMAZING. If you tried them all and want the best, 613 is one. I will not be without this product in my stash. As long as I can see, touch and feel, I will be a 613 user. The ultimate Hair High!


----------



## JerriBlank (Jun 12, 2012)

I ordered my 613 yesterday. I was hoping it would be on sale.*pouts*
Oh well,I just finished up my fig gallon and its time to re-up because I CANNOT be w/o Wen nearby. 
Figured I'd go ahead and try the 613. Hope I lurvs it!


----------



## fluffyforever (Jun 12, 2012)

My WEN MC and Fig arrives today! I can't wait for UPS to get here so I can use that tonight. As a first time WEN user, should I clarify, shampoo, or just wash twice with WEN? I need this to work micracles for me like it does for y'all in just one wash.

Dang, I was eyeing that 613 and missed that great deal. I should start having the WEN QVC page as my homepage on my browser if they keep having deals this summer. I didn't even try the products yet and I'm trying to spend more money...


----------



## Coffee (Jun 12, 2012)

fluffyforever, I would clarify first and then use WEN according to their instructions:

WEN proper Cleansing, please be sure you are :

1) Using ENOUGH Pumps
2) Massaging and Working Through your scalp and Hair.
3) ADDING A Splash of water to Help emulsify.
4) Combing through your Hair
... To penetrate Evenly & Remove tangles.
5) RINSE Throughly while Massaging your scalp & running your fingers through to the ends of your Hair. (I Comb while rinsing).
6) Be Sure to CLEANSE, RINSE & REPEAT.
Which ensures for a through cleansing. Adding More Shine, Bounce, Body & Manageability..

Ps.
Don't forget to apply the WEN Styling Creme to soaking wet Hair to help eliminate frizz & to protect it from styling Heat..


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Jun 12, 2012)

I still haven't tried my Mango Coconut, but you guys have got me so hype. So far the only one I've LOVED is Ginger Pumpkin which I have one back up of, and I recently gave my Vanilla Mint to my mom (I liked it well enough, but I wanted to make room for my Man Coco) and yesterday, I couldn't resist the easy pay deals, and ordered the 613. I'll have to wait almost two weeks to finally use it (I'm currently in a sew in) but I can't wait :-D 

*QUESTION*: WEN would be fine to use on relaxer day, right?


----------



## Coffee (Jun 12, 2012)

outspokenwallflower said:


> I still haven't tried my Mango Coconut, but you guys have got me so hype. So far the only one I've LOVED is Ginger Pumpkin which I have one back up of, and I recently gave my Vanilla Mint to my mom (I liked it well enough, but I wanted to make room for my Man Coco) and yesterday, I couldn't resist the easy pay deals, and ordered the 613. I'll have to wait almost two weeks to finally use it (I'm currently in a sew in) but I can't wait :-D
> 
> *QUESTION*: WEN would be fine to use on relaxer day, right?


 
outspokenwallflower, yes WEN is great for relaxed hair~.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 12, 2012)

Coffee said:


> @KurlyNinja, better jump on it while it's on 5 payments. You know you can always return it.....cones and all . Trust me, cones don't matter as awesome as these products are .



Coffee

I mean... I did get paid overtime this week.  




I HATE YOU GUYS AND YO PUSHA WAYS.  *presses pay button*


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jun 12, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> ThatJerseyGirl, YOu won't regret it.  your hair will drink it up, and say  thank you!
> 
> If you use the 613, you and your hair will drink it up and look for more
> It is ABSOLUTELY AMAZING. If you tried them all and want the best, 613 is one. I will not be without this product in my stash. As long as I can see, touch and feel, I will be a 613 user. The ultimate Hair High!




JJamiah -- I ordered the 613.  I was going to get the gallon (fig), but I can do without it.  A few flex pays of 11 bucks is an excellent deal.  I think WEN will be on for the month of June.  

Your post got me crackin up!!


----------



## Solitude (Jun 12, 2012)

I ordered 613 and two 613 mists. The "one time only" yesterday was an awesome set, but I missed it & although a similar set is posted today for a higher price, I don't want to give up my 5 easy-payments. I'm thinking about ordering a gallon of Lavendar. I never imagined purchasing a gallon of _any_ product, but Lavender works wonderfully on my hair and I'm almost exclusively using WEN for cleansing. 

The seasonals don't work that well for me, so I'm not even tempted to order the mango. Thanks for the review, Coffee. Chaz is going to be on again several times and there should be more special deals so I *may* end up caving in and getting the coconut mango anyway. I'm still mad at myself for not sending gardenia back.


----------



## Solitude (Jun 12, 2012)

outspokenwallflower said:


> I still haven't tried my Mango Coconut, but you guys have got me so hype. So far the only one I've LOVED is Ginger Pumpkin which I have one back up of, and I recently gave my Vanilla Mint to my mom (I liked it well enough, but I wanted to make room for my Man Coco) and yesterday, I couldn't resist the easy pay deals, and ordered the 613. I'll have to wait almost two weeks to finally use it (I'm currently in a sew in) but I can't wait :-D
> 
> *QUESTION*: WEN would be fine to use on relaxer day, right?


 
You mean, after neutralizing with neutralizing shampoo, right? My only hesitation would be the essential oils and menthol. I wouldn't want to use them right after a relaxer because my scalp is slighly aggravated after a relaxer since switching back to lye.


----------



## fatimablush (Jun 12, 2012)

i can't wait to try this.

thanks for the reviews...


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 12, 2012)

Whew Hew Coffee a lot of people ordering due to your thread. CHaz better Recognize  

Ladies who bought it Please leave a review. (especially for the 613)  I am writing down names now. LOL


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Jun 12, 2012)

Coffee said:


> KurlyNinja, better jump on it while it's on 5 payments. You know you can always return it.....cones and all . Trust me, cones don't matter as awesome as these products are .




I missed FIVE PAYMENTS?!

errrr


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jun 12, 2012)

lwilliams1922 said:


> I missed FIVE PAYMENTS?!
> 
> errrr




@lwilliams1992 - get on da section 8 wait list chile...


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Jun 12, 2012)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> @lwilliams1992 - get on da section 8 wait list chile...



wait list??


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jun 12, 2012)

lwilliams1922 said:


> wait list??




yes.  whenever an item is sold out on QVC, you can get on da waitlist for it.  When it becomes available, they'll ship it.  you will still get the flex pay options, etc.  But i think that has expired as of 12 midnight.  Call and find out ....


----------



## january noir (Jun 12, 2012)

Solitude said:


> You mean, after neutralizing with neutralizing shampoo, right? My only hesitation would be the essential oils and menthol. I wouldn't want to use them right after a relaxer because my scalp is slighly aggravated after a relaxer since switching back to lye.



My hairdresser used my Wen after neutralizing as the final conditioner and I had no problem at all.


----------



## Coffee (Jun 12, 2012)

JJamiah, I got my 613 shipping notice today; they are on the job .


----------



## Solitude (Jun 12, 2012)

Yes, I got my shipping notice as well. I just WEN'd with Lavender while daydreaming about 613 .


----------



## Coffee (Jun 12, 2012)

Those sellers on eBay are losing their minds with the prices they are charging for WEN 613   . And we don't even know if it's the real stuff. I saw one seller tryin to sell it for $85 .


----------



## fluffyforever (Jun 12, 2012)

So I'm sitting here with the MC in my hair, about to rinse it, use as a leave-in, and put my hair up for the night. I can't give a review on it yet, but I just had to say that it smells so much better than Fig. The Fig smells straight up like cherry cough syrup- it's creepy. But I still plan on trying Fig out in a couple days.


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Jun 13, 2012)

SOOOOOOOO...both my orders of Wen should be here tomorrow! I'm so excited. I got the MC from QVC and the SAM set from the Wen website. I just got the best braidout of my life today, but I might sacrifice it because I doubt I'll be able to wait to use my stuff.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jun 13, 2012)

613 on qvc now. Two flex pays of 30 for the 32 oz.


----------



## KPH (Jun 13, 2012)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> 613 on qvc now. Two flex pays of 30 for the 32 oz.





Blasted...I just ordered it and on auto-delivery too.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 13, 2012)

THE GREAT thing about 613 is I can use it two times then off one time and my hair still feels the effect of it. I will use 613 week 1 & 2 and then the regular Wen Fig/GP mix. MY hair feels so good. 

Yet since 613, I am lighter on the other DC's I use. I am just ubber impressed with this product. I think all you ladies who ordered it will be pleased. 

It melts your hair and leaves it so MOISTURIZED!


----------



## fluffyforever (Jun 13, 2012)

So my experience last night with the MC was so so. It didn't have enough slip for me and kind of made my hair feel tangled. It wasn't tangled, but it wasn't easy to run my hands through. After I finished the process, added a bit back in, and air dried (like I always do), my hair felt pretty much the same as it normally does. It felt kind of dry, wiry, crispy. I will continue to try the MC in the future, but I'm going to try Fig next since that is supposed to be the best type for my hair.

I'm actually testing Fig out on a section of my hair right now to see if it will produce different results. Will report back later on how this goes.

Maybe my hair just needs more wash sessions to receive the moisture these products are supposed to give it .


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 13, 2012)

^^^^ Have you used a cleasning conditioner before?


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jun 13, 2012)

I just wish that he would have sistas with a variety of kinks, who rock the wash n go's, as models, to demonstrate how to apply, etc.

JJamiah - do u use a small amount of the 613 as a leave in?


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 13, 2012)

I did last time. I guess I like the Dudley's PCA Moisture retainer a lot. So I am a little biased.

ALL I KNOW IS after using it, I really don't need a leave in that is moisture, so I just add a little spray of Aphogee Leave in to kinda balance it off.

ThatJerseyGirl


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 13, 2012)

Ladies who are new to cleansing conditioners please give yourself the full 30 days to give a full chance if it isn't working for you. Honestly it took me a few months to get it right  I just was using it wrong. I was missing that splash of water. After I got the hang of it, it was absolutely amazing.


----------



## so1913 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey ladies,

I just can't get with the scent of the new Summer Mango Coconut   I'm pretty much finishing off my second bottle and there will be no more repurchasing of this one for me.  The scent is just too strong and to artificial for me.  I was expecting a more refreshing tropical scent.  I loved all the other seasonal and expected this one to be my fav, but after giving it a fair shot, while performance wise its ok, but I don't feel it was as moisturizing as the other seasonals.  I can't wait for the return of the Fall Ginger Pumpkin!

Now 613, I'm a huge fan of and can't wait for my order of the new replenishing to come in to try!  It will be my first time trying any of the replenishing mists.  I was fortunate enough to get in on the One Time Only deal the other night as well as well as the 5 easy payments.


----------



## KPH (Jun 13, 2012)

Make sure you clarify before using to get all the love it has to give


----------



## fluffyforever (Jun 13, 2012)

Idk, my hair is so picky and stubborn. I won't give up though. I plan on using up all of the Fig for sure since that seems to be the most raved about. And the MC will be thoroughly tried and tested during my 30 day window.

It's my first time using a cleansing conditioner. I know there are clear directions for uses, but does anyone have results applying to dry/damp hair? I just feel that once my hair is really wet, it doesn't want to accept products. 

I did clarify too.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 13, 2012)

No, I find with WEN or Hair One my hair has to be ubber wet. 

Make sure you use enough product, and rub it in, then splash the water. It should foam. I honestly haven't used my MC. It is on my dresser but, I have several containers open so I need to use them up first. Fig is great too, I mixed my GP with it for a more moisturizing effect since I didn't like the GP at all.


----------



## MissRissa (Jun 14, 2012)

so y'all know i'm pissed about the 5 easy pays for 11.  i dont go on the forum for a few hours and miss everything.  i was thinking about missing the 613 with my fig.  although my fig is super moisturizing (i left it in for like an hour the other day unintentionally and i started to get that mushy feeling), i hate the smell.


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Jun 14, 2012)

MissRissa said:


> so y'all know i'm pissed about the 5 easy pays for 11.  i dont go on the forum for a few hours and miss everything.  i was thinking about missing the 613 with my fig.  although my fig is super moisturizing (i left it in for like an hour the other day unintentionally and i started to get that mushy feeling), i hate the smell.



Yeah I'm Still sad about missing that 5 pay day.   
Can someone put it on blast if it comes up again?


----------



## so1913 (Jun 14, 2012)

I really want to use the fig formulation, it was the first one I tried years ago, but I HATED the scent  I've stuck with 613 and the seasonals because I figure they are the next moisturizing. The only other original formula I have tried was Pomegranate, and again, the scent reminded me of what I remembered from fig.   I decided to give Tea Tree a try since they were offering the 5 easy pay on Monday.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jun 14, 2012)

MissRissa said:


> so y'all know i'm pissed about the 5 easy pays for 11.  i dont go on the forum for a few hours and miss everything.  i was thinking about missing the 613 with my fig.  although my fig is super moisturizing *(i left it in for like an hour the other day unintentionally and i started to get that mushy feeling*), i hate the smell.



I got the same feeling when I first used Fig, and it actually turned me away from cowashing for a while (other conditioners I tried didn't help the matter).  I love the 613 because I don't get that feeling, my hair feels moisturized but not like limp spaghetti.  I'm learning from reading how others have used it that I may be able to reincorporate the Fig into my regimen.


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Jun 14, 2012)

I got my MC and SAM today! The MC smells good, but I can't smell the mango...it reminds me of old school black hair products. Very coconutty. The SAM on the other hand...blah. It smells like Vicks. I'm still excited to try them, though. I will report back after my shower tomorrow!


----------



## BrownBetty (Jun 15, 2012)

You all are tempting me to go back to Wen.  Last time I used it was in 2007 - 2008.  I stopped because I got tired of ordering it.  I wish Sephora would carry it.  It would make it easier.

I am thinking about the gallon of Fig and 613. They are calling my name.... d#mn it I missed that 5 pay.


----------



## Lymegreen (Jun 15, 2012)

I think I'm starting to get tempted to try wen.  I have been looking for a 'shampoo' and just bought some Giovanni 5050 and tea tree.  

hmmm...  I'm going to wait until I give those a try and IF they don't work then WEN in my next stop.


----------



## JerriBlank (Jun 15, 2012)

So the 613 is a no go for this Wen head. That's what I get for cheating on my Fig. 
I'm a natural 4a/b,by the way. 
I find the fig to be more moisturizing,and the killer for me is that I've dc'ed 2x w/the 613, and gotten major headaches after each time. Da hell?
This has never,ever happened w/the fig,and I've left that on for up to an entire day,maybe more when dc'ing. Ugh,i'm kinda upset,but the 613 is still a good cc,and my hair is definitely moisturized. I guess I'll finish it off as just a cc,but I'm super bummed that It's not as versatile for me as the fig has been over the years. Oh well. At least I tried it.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 15, 2012)

JerriBlank said:


> So the 613 is a no go for this Wen head. That's what I get for cheating on my Fig.
> I'm a natural 4a/b,by the way.
> I find the fig to be more moisturizing,and the killer for me is that I've dc'ed 2x w/the 613, and gotten major headaches after each time. Da hell?
> This has never,ever happened w/the fig,and I've left that on for up to an entire day,maybe more when dc'ing. Ugh,i'm kinda upset,but the 613 is still a good cc,and my hair is definitely moisturized. I guess I'll finish it off as just a cc,but I'm super bummed that It's not as versatile for me as the fig has been over the years. Oh well. At least I tried it.


 
oke:


I used it the same way I used my Wen leaving it in for 8 minutes before rinsing. I didn't actually DC with it. I still used my normal DC. I just substitute this for my shampoo. 

Awww So sorry it didn't work for you.


----------



## Solitude (Jun 15, 2012)

My order of 613 cleansing cream and mists came today! I'm off so I was waiting for the UPS man. They smell soooo good!!! I'm about to try them now. 

I also forgot I had a five piece set on auto-delivery :-/. I might let it ship to me because it will have the seasonal formula in it. Not sure yet.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jun 17, 2012)

Ok I tried the Fig conditioner.  I love it. My scalp feel like it can breathe.  My hair is so so soft.  Thinking about making a purchase.


----------



## ajw827 (Jun 17, 2012)

Yeah, Fig is the most moisturizing I have ever had. The only bad thing about Fig is that my hair is so soft that I keep touching it, which is not good. 

I prefer the mango coconut smell though. Fig is a little medicinal, while mango coconut is just heaven.


----------



## candita (Jun 17, 2012)

Good grief, I still have half a gallon of the Fig but I'm watching the WEN hour on QVC right now and I'm feeling signs of weakness


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Jun 17, 2012)

I got the 613 the other day.

I was torn I wanted to hate it and equally wanted to adore it.  I found it just ok though.  It was similar to the Fig for me, only the vanilla scent was a bit more appealing than the fig.
 braided in 5 braids like I normally do.  

Then the next day after it was dry I decided to mix a few squirts with some Scurl and use that as a leave in before doing 10 twists.  That was just ok as well.  So I understand as a 4a natural the search for moisture is eternal quest.  I just didn't get the hairgasm like others experienced.  

I'm not going to send it back.  I'll finish the bottle but at $70 with out the big 'O' I'm not sure I'd buy it again.  I might try the 613 mist if It goes on sale though.  Or maybe I should try the mango/coconut??


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Jun 17, 2012)

candita said:


> Good grief, I still have half a gallon of the Fig but I'm watching the WEN hour on QVC right now and I'm feeling signs of weakness





candita What's on sale?


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 17, 2012)

I still have about 1/3 of the fig gallon left, I am a 613 ride or die chick  
I have Pomegrante, Mango Coconut & Vanilla mint which I have yet to try. So I am not in a rush to buy anything else.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 17, 2012)

JJamiah said:
			
		

> I still have about 1/3 of the fig gallon left, I am a 613 ride or die chick
> I have Pomegrante, Mango Coconut & Vanilla mint which I have yet to try. So I am not in a rush to buy anything else.



Which 613 products do u use? tia


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Jun 17, 2012)

So I've tried both of my purchases. I got the starter kit from the Wen website, which includes the cleansing conditioner, remoist, styling cream, and texture balm, all in the SAM scent. From QVC I ordered the cleansing condtioner in MC.

SAM: That scent is gross. It really is. After i used the CC, my hair felt almost stripped. It was weird, especially because my hair is relatively easy to moisturize. I was in a rush so I didn't try the remoist, but I did use the cream with a leave-in (think I used Oyin Hair Dew) and applied the texture balm when it was dry. Not a fan of the texture balm, but my curls were POPPING! I have fine, kinky hair, so the only way WNGs work for me is if I apply my leave-in and stylers to soaking wet hair, and then don't touch my hair AT ALL until it is completely dry. This time, I applied the styler and leave-in to damp hair, and got the same, if not better results, in half the time! Not to mention, my hair is SHINY. Not a sheen, but a real shine. That's awesome. Also, I live in humid Florida, and the curls held up, even in the rain! That's something to be excited about. 

MC: Today I clarified (didn't do that before using the SAM), then used MC, then used Oyin Hair dew as my leave in and blue EcoStyler as my styler (thanks so1913!). Still not seriously moisturized, but the curliciousness of this stuff! And still shiny. And the MC smells absolutely AMAAAZING. It smelled better in my hair than when I just sniffed it in the bottle. MC is def a keeper.

Now that I'm thinking about it, I might not have liked the SAM because I didn't clarify first, and for some reason I couldn't open the pump, so I just poured it into my hand. I def used more of the MC because I actually counted pumps. I like to wet my hair every day when wearing WNG's so I will try the SAM again tomorrow. But this stuff is definitely great for those of us with fine, kinky hair because it holds the curls that are so hard to maintain!


----------



## so1913 (Jun 18, 2012)

GreenEyedJen said:


> So I've tried both of my purchases. I got the starter kit from the Wen website, which includes the cleansing conditioner, remoist, styling cream, and texture balm, all in the SAM scent. From QVC I ordered the cleansing condtioner in MC.
> 
> SAM: That scent is gross. It really is. After i used the CC, my hair felt almost stripped. It was weird, especially because my hair is relatively easy to moisturize. I was in a rush so I didn't try the remoist, but I did use the cream with a leave-in (think I used Oyin Hair Dew) and applied the texture balm when it was dry. Not a fan of the texture balm, but my curls were POPPING! I have fine, kinky hair, so the only way WNGs work for me is if I apply my leave-in and stylers to soaking wet hair, and then don't touch my hair AT ALL until it is completely dry. This time, I applied the styler and leave-in to damp hair, and got the same, if not better results, in half the time! Not to mention, my hair is SHINY. Not a sheen, but a real shine. That's awesome. Also, I live in humid Florida, and the curls held up, even in the rain! That's something to be excited about.
> 
> ...



Glad the combo is working out for you!


----------



## Kindheart (Jun 18, 2012)

KPH said:


> welp, just ordered the mango/coconut.



Me toO it better be freakin great ! *side eyeing yall*


----------



## candita (Jun 18, 2012)

lwilliams1922 said:


> candita What's on sale?



It's June. That's when they sell the gallon containers.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 18, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Which 613 products do u use? tia


 
@lamaria211 I only use the cleansing treatment. I haven't had the honor of using the mist yet  waiting to go to @Coffee house to swipe it LOL. Nah I am actually waiting until I ease the rest of my products down a little bit.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 18, 2012)

JJamiah said:
			
		

> lamaria211 I only use the cleansing treatment. I haven't had the honor of using the mist yet  waiting to go to go to Coffee house to swipe it LOL. Nah I am actually waiting until I ease the rest of my products down a little bit.



613 is better than the fig??


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 18, 2012)

@lamaria211, I like it better then fig. I am still going to buy fig but in a smaller quantity. 32oz instead of the gallon. I will also continue to get the 613 and keep that on my auto ship. I will get the seasonals as they come if I like those. So far the seasonals only come in 16, but I saw the GP in 32oz. That gives hope for the other seasonals since I am not a GP fan. I wish 613 came in the gallon, I'd definitely get it


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 18, 2012)

I am on a WEN & CHaz Dean NO BUY until JUne 2013. THen the gloves comes off. I will reorder up during his flex pay month  

I should need a reup of 613 and Wen by then. 

meanwhile I have a stash to dwindle down.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jun 18, 2012)

JJamiah, can I jump on this with you?!?!  I have all the seasonals, 2 613's, the fig and the pomegranate.  And I only use it once a week!  I need a cease and desist order for the next year too .


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 18, 2012)

Of course! @Ronnieaj. It doesn't make any sense. I have 1/3 gallon of fig, 2 Vanilla Mints, 1 Pomegrante, 2 613's, about 6oz of FIg/GP mixed, & 1 Sweet Almond Mint. Not to mention one head, my kids use another and won't use anything but their own. 

So we both can get on NONO for a year


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 18, 2012)

Shame on me, on my dresser is the Mango Coconut  I forgot!

And I too only use it once a week


----------



## Coffee (Jun 18, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> @lamaria211 I only use the cleansing treatment. I haven't had the honor of using the mist yet  waiting to go to @Coffee house to swipe it LOL. Nah I am actually waiting until I ease the rest of my products down a little bit.


 

JJamiah, if you can get past the WEN security guards and locked safe, you're welcome to all you can carry  .

I use WEN 2 x per week. I did receive my FIG Re-moist. I'm still waiting for the Fig Replenishing, 613 & 613 replenishing mist.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 18, 2012)

Coffee said:


> @JJamiah, if you can get past the WEN security guards and locked safe, you're welcome to all you can carry  .
> 
> I use WEN 2 x per week. I did receive my FIG Re-moist. I'm still waiting for the Fig Replenishing, 613 & 613 replenishing mist.


 

:assimilat:swordfigh

Move away Wen Guards


----------



## Solitude (Jun 18, 2012)

I have to testify and say that I LOVE 613. I've been working out every day, so I've cleansed my hair with it three times since I got it. Friday, I did a braidout using 613 as my cleanser, conditioner, and my only leave-in. My braidout came out really shiny and bouncy. 

On Sunday morning, I cleansed, deep conditioned with ORS, and used 613 as my leave-in. I flat-ironed and blowdried (I never do that - usually I rollerset). My hair came out great. 

Sunday evening I ran a few miles and my hair was sweaty and gross. I cleansed and let my hair air-dry. It dried soooo softly. I added some Qhemet and bunned it up and I'm anxious to see if my hair will be moisturized when I take down my bun tonight. 

If there is a downside, I will say that when I went out to dinner on Saturday night, the waitress said something really awkward...she said I smelled good, did I go to the salon that day??? Um....that means she was smelling the 613 the day *after *I had used it. I, personally, adore the smell, but I'm not sure if I want people to be able to smell my hair. Nevertheless, 613 is a WENner in my book.

If the mist weren't so expensive, I could see myself using it a body spray as well.


----------



## KPH (Jun 18, 2012)

I got to get a few more mangos before the season is over. I really like it and am waiting on my 6/13. Sorry fig


----------



## kellistarr (Jun 19, 2012)

My extra bottles of MC came in yesterday, so I'm feeling very giddy about that.  I can rest easy, knowing that it's in the stash. This concoction is just perfect for my hair.  I used it yesterday and my hair was so light and bouncy.  I'm really hoping that the Ginger Pumpkin comes back because I didn't stock it and have been feeling discontent ever since.  I'll not do that again.  If I love it, I'm stocking it!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 19, 2012)

@Solitude I am glad you enjoyed it. I love your testimony  it makes me want to order a 3rd bottle  

 I am a Ride or Die 613 GIRL! LOL

We need a 613 pusha club LOL



Solitude said:


> I have to testify and say that I LOVE 613. I've been working out every day, so I've cleansed my hair with it three times since I got it. Friday, I did a braidout using 613 as my cleanser, conditioner, and my only leave-in. My braidout came out really shiny and bouncy.
> 
> On Sunday morning, I cleansed, deep conditioned with ORS, and used 613 as my leave-in. I flat-ironed and blowdried (I never do that - usually I rollerset). My hair came out great.
> 
> ...


----------



## Solitude (Jun 19, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> @Solitude I am glad you enjoyed it. I love your testimony  it makes me want to order a 3rd bottle
> 
> I am a Ride or Die 613 GIRL! LOL
> 
> We need a 613 pusha club LOL


 
I'd be right there with you!  I can't believe that I waited for so long to try it. My 5-bottle set came yesterday. I haven't opened it yet, but I'll be trying the Mango/Coconut formula this weekend. 

I'm giving my niece and sister a couple of bottles to try to turn them on to WEN as well. My sister says my hair looks thicker since I started using WEN. It was already thick, but I'm no longer suffering from breakage in the crown area.


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Jun 19, 2012)

Hey ladies, do any of you use the Re Moist as a heated deep treatment, either under the dryer or with a heating cap?


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jun 19, 2012)

JJamiah -- I just received my 6-1-3 (imma play dat numba today ) along with the mist.

It's smells divine.  I'll try it tonight and will give my verdict tomorrow.

*hits gavel* case continued until tomorrow.


----------



## Coffee (Jun 19, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> @Solitude I am glad you enjoyed it. I love your testimony  it makes me want to order a 3rd bottle
> 
> I am a Ride or Die 613 GIRL! LOL
> 
> We need a 613 pusha club LOL


 
JJamiah, uh, we already have a WEN Pusha Club. And we have officers, a Pres & VP .


----------



## Coffee (Jun 19, 2012)

GreenEyedJen said:


> Hey ladies, do any of you use the Re Moist as a heated deep treatment, either under the dryer or with a heating cap?


 

I haven't tried it under either, but it sounds like a great idea. I normally use it under the steamer.


----------



## Coffee (Jun 19, 2012)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> @JJamiah -- I just received my 6-1-3 (imma play dat numba today ) along with the mist.
> 
> It's smells divine. I'll try it tonight and will give my verdict tomorrow.
> 
> *hits gavel* case continued until tomorrow.


 

My 613 & mist is due to arrive tomorrow along with the Fig Replenishing mist   .


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jun 19, 2012)

Coffee - I waa sweatin UPS' website checkin to see when it was comin in. It was stuck down in Florence SC & I was like do I need to jump in my hog and pick it up?? Lololol...this is crazy !

The verdict may come the weekend. I got peeps here from outta town and we gettin it in dis week! I gotta be sober so I can read da instructions without holdin dat big *** bottle way cross da room. My cousin cant do it cuz she start her "cocktails" early. Mess round wif her drunk *** and I'll be lookin a hot bald mess!


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Jun 20, 2012)

Finally got my six thirteen conditioner and replenishing spray! I will be testing then out on Friday


----------



## Coffee (Jun 20, 2012)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> @Coffee - I waa sweatin UPS' website checkin to see when it was comin in. It was stuck down in Florence SC & I was like do I need to jump in my hog and pick it up?? Lololol...this is crazy !
> 
> The verdict may come the weekend. I got peeps here from outta town and we gettin it in dis week! I gotta be sober so I can read da instructions without holdin dat big *** bottle way cross da room. My cousin cant do it cuz she start her "cocktails" early. Mess round wif her drunk *** and I'll be lookin a hot bald mess!


 

ThatJerseyGirl, Gurl, I'm so happy you got your products. I didn't want you stalking the UPS man . Let me know what you think after using it.


----------



## Coffee (Jun 20, 2012)

@Solitude ,JJamiah, ThatJerseyGirl, outspokenwallflower, kellistarr, lamaria211

I received my 613 Replenishing spray today and the smell is wonderfully fantastic! I sprayed it on my wrist and I can't stop smelling it. I'm going to order another bottle as soon as I finish this post. I can see myself sniffing and smelling on myself all night long   .


----------



## KPH (Jun 20, 2012)

I just used my 6/13 and I'm glad I got it on auto-delivery


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 20, 2012)

Okay rcvd my mango/coconut today. Just used it. Is it just me or is this scent not as strong as the other seasonals? I like the smell but its not as strong as Pumkin or WNM or even the spring gardenia. Still love Wen though!


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 20, 2012)

Yay, I love hearing all the good news  Yay! :woohoo:


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jun 20, 2012)

JJamiah & Coffee and everybody else!!! 

*lights up a newport one hunnit*

Here is my HONEST review of the 613.  I had two strand twists that have been in my hair for two weeks. Im one hunnit percent natchel! My texture is a very thick 4a with the back of my hair in a loose curl, prolly a 3c.

I was lazy so I said if the stuff is dis good, lemme just slap it on with these old twists in. So I soaked my hair in cool water, as per the directions. Then lukewarm water. I dont know how many pumps I used but I made sure it was a lot because my hair is thick. So I worked it in the twists and massaged my scalp. Then i added a few splashes of cool water, as per the bottle.

Yo, dis stuff is da bomb!!!!! Dis my shyt right'chere!!! In old twists??? My hair still in twists started to soften instantly!! I took my twists down in record time with NO TANGLES!!!! I dont think u heard me. NO TANGLES YALL!!! They slid apart on their own.

I had to sit down cuz im sleepy and could not believe what usually takes me detangling spray, a comb, a newport, a towel, etc., I used nothing but my two fingers!!!! With no tangling and very little shed hairs. And I mean my twists were raggedy and I had a ton of moisturizer on my hair. I wear wigs now so All i did was slap on some s curl gold everyday, braid my twists down, put my wig and wig cap on and keeps it movin. Twists were lookin a hot mess, so I did not clarify at all!!! Just straight up 613, no chaser.

And this stuff makes my scalp tingle like it has tea tree oil in it....OMG!!! So I applied it again and im sitting here with a plastic cap kn because it feels so good on my scalp. When I rinsed the first time, i took a comb and went through my hair with NO PROBLEM!!! While my hair was wet!! With no 613!! After it was rinsed out!! I looked at da bottle and was talkin to it like 'fa real.... Are u serious"? "You roll like dat on African American hair" oh yeah yall..I phucks wif Chaz. Dats my boyeeeee!!!

So i applied more 613 with splashes of cool water and combed through my hair this second time, and the comb not only glided thru my hair, but my curls are defined!!!!! Really? Defined? Ive used Joico moisture recovery in 32oz from Marshalls as a co wash for 14 bucks and I thought that was da bidness. NOT!! 

Im giving that and all of my hair products to someone else. There is a young lady who is just a lil older than my daughter and she started her natural hair journey and I sorta adopted her in that aspect because she admires my hair for some reason and always comes to my house gettin stuff like Im a 24 hour beauty supply. Well, she just inherited ALL of my hair stuff EXCEPT for my Nu Gro moisturizing spray & grease. That stuff works so she cant have that. I'd cut a person ova thise two. My WEN too! Lololol

And a side note that I realized is that you MUST follow the instructions because I believe the cool water splashes activates whatever is in the 613 cuz my scalp feels cool....mentholly...wonderful and my hair is extremely soft AND VERY MOISTURIZED. 

Did I tell yall it smells good!!! I cant wait to try the spray!! 
Im going to use a little as a leave in, put my buckwheat twists back in, spray the mist and call it a day!

Thank you Chaz!!!!! Thank you JJ et al.!

Yall betta stay tuned on QVC cu June almost over. Im glad I jumped on da 11 dollas on flex pay every 4 mos!!!!

Dayum. I cant put da newport out like I usually do cuz it done burned out lololol


----------



## Coffee (Jun 20, 2012)

ThatJerseyGirl, I hates to say I tol you so, but I told you so. It is wonderfully fantastic. I have about 1/2 in the 613 bottle I'm using now, and 2 new bottles on the shelf. I don't want to eva be without 613 or the 613 Replenishing Mist.

I have to agree with you on Nu Gro too, awesome stuff!!

I was laughing so hard reading your post, I had to read it a couple of times. If you lose your day job, I'm sure you could get a night job being a comic


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jun 21, 2012)

Coffee - chile EVERYBODY that I come actoss tell me I should be on stage and I dont try to be funny. It just come out dat way. Like my friends just stand around waitin for me to say sumfin.

But I meant every single word. Dat stuff is like dat. Imma order two more bittles cuz I cant be without. It works very well on natural hair. Imma call one of my girlfriends up and tell her to get her *** on da phone n call QVC and get some cuz she always complain about her hair bein dry n rough. I done took n told her what to do, but she lazy. So I told her *** it. You cant be rockin da puff and its dry and hard. I may just get her a bottle bless her heart.  Us old folks be stuck in our ways some times chile...

But meanwhile, i forgot to mention this is excellent for low porosity hair cuz everything is smooth. My twists dont look all frayed with dat dreaded look and its curly.

Imma Wen girl now. Its official. 613 all day long chile!


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 21, 2012)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> @JJamiah & @Coffee and everybody else!!!
> 
> *lights up a newport one hunnit*
> 
> ...


 

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

I am so excited for you, You put a BIG smile on my face. I am so Glad it worked for you. I love this stuff. It melts the hair like nobodies business. 

I told you this is so worth it  

 I am so happy for you @ThatJerseyGirl

:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:

Oh yes I have the Nu-Gro Spray too  I like it for my braids


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 21, 2012)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> @Coffee - chile EVERYBODY that I come actoss tell me I should be on stage and I dont try to be funny. It just come out dat way. Like my friends just stand around waitin for me to say sumfin.
> 
> But I meant every single word. Dat stuff is like dat. Imma order two more bittles cuz I cant be without. It works very well on natural hair. Imma call one of my girlfriends up and tell her to get her *** on da phone n call QVC and get some cuz she always complain about her hair bein dry n rough. I done took n told her what to do, but she lazy. So I told her *** it. You cant be rockin da puff and its dry and hard. I may just get her a bottle bless her heart. Us old folks be stuck in our ways some times chile...
> 
> ...


----------



## Keen (Jun 21, 2012)

Can't wait for my original WEN to run out to I can order the 613.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jun 21, 2012)

that nu-gro spray is da bidness.  i use the "super" hair oil and it works.  i'm not even tryna grow nuffin cuz it's thick enough, but it works.  i was like oh word? so with my 6-1-3 and my nu-gro...i'm good.


----------



## CocoBunny (Jun 21, 2012)

Ok. Fine. I ordered the 613.  I really need to stay out of these threads.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jun 21, 2012)

CocoBunny, but the 613 is so delightful!  I used it just last night, and my hair is still thanking me .  If I had to choose just one, it would easily, without a doubt, be this one.  So thick, so creamy, the smell so lovely, the ability to finger-detangle with it (my hair really laughs at finger-detangling), the conditioning without being mushy gooeyness, so glorious!  An excellent choice you made!


----------



## puffball (Jun 21, 2012)

AH hell..i think I may have to get some for my bday.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 21, 2012)

puffball 

whispers in the dark.... get it, get it, get it, get it, get it, get it. 

You didn't hear that from me!


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Jun 21, 2012)

FINALLY!!  My bottle of Mango Coconut is on it's way!!   And a nice bottle of Fig as well...which is good, because I'm just about done with my Pomegranate.


----------



## puffball (Jun 21, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> puffball
> 
> whispers in the dark.... get it, get it, get it, get it, get it, get it.
> 
> You didn't hear that from me!



Stop it!!!(clutches my wallet)


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 21, 2012)

puffball said:
			
		

> Stop it!!!(clutches my wallet)



I feel your pain. Im about to freeze my credit cards in cola so I cant read the numbers thru the ice


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jun 21, 2012)

I just ordered the 613. Im a WEN newbie this sht better work.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 21, 2012)

I still got a whole bottle of almond and can't wait to finish, I'm bored with the fragrance and ready for a switch up


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jun 21, 2012)

shockolate said:


> Please help. Im new to WEN and want to order 2 products MINIMUM. Im 4a transitioning with ones do you guys suggest?
> 
> Im torn between fig, mango coconut and 613....




Well, if that's your minimum, I'd get all 3 .  If you only want 2, I'd probably go for the MC and the 613.  The 613 is just...heavenly, and everyone loves the MC and it's not nearly as readily available as the Fig is.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jun 21, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> 613 whips fig like it was naughty. 613 is what you need and want when you've tried the rest but want the BEST!





Ronnieaj said:


> Well, if that's your minimum, I'd get all 3 .  If you only want 2, I'd probably go for the MC and the 613.  The 613 is just...heavenly, and everyone loves the MC and it's not nearly as readily available as the Fig is.



Because of the post above, I got the 613.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 21, 2012)

*shockolate*
*shockolate *:woohoo: 

 Yay!


----------



## Avyn (Jun 22, 2012)

Alla y'all wrong! Wrong! Wrong! I can't stand it! Imma have to get both the 613 and the mango coconut! When is the sale over on qvc? I came in here once and told myself not to return and I refrused to go to qvc to investigate further! I don't know why I came back in here. Y'all done broke me down...

Eta: went to the website. I'm considering auto pay just in case I like it. I want to get the low price offered on qvc. How long do the 613 and mango coconut last you guys? I need to know how frequently to order.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 22, 2012)

I don't know I'm still going for fig it's the best seller


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 22, 2012)

I think im gonna order the 613 this weekend, im weak


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Jun 22, 2012)

milknhonee said:


> Alla y'all wrong! Wrong! Wrong! I can't stand it! Imma have to get both the 613 and the mango coconut! When is the sale over on qvc? I came in here once and told myself not to return and I refrused to go to qvc to investigate further! I don't know why I came back in here. Y'all done broke me down...
> 
> Eta: went to the website. I'm considering auto pay just in case I like it. I want to get the low price offered on qvc. How long do the 613 and mango coconut last you guys? I need to know how frequently to order.




Is there a sale today?

I'm trying to restrict myself to sales or easy pay.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 22, 2012)

A 32 oz. bottle of 613 since I wash weekly last me 5-6 months. A 16oz. of Wen last me 2-3 months.  so I only need a max of 1 bottle of 613 and 3 bottles of Wen for more then a years worth.  

It is worth it to me. 

COME ON LADIES get it get it, I have the Mango Coconut but haven't used it. Coffee has. I have tried the 613 and suggest you ladies don't sit too long to think about it, get it, get it. Also if you get on auto pay and don't like it. You can SEND it back and cancel for a Refund. 

So Hurry!


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 22, 2012)

Lilmama1011
Fig is great as well  
I will continue to get this one, just not in the gallon as I want to sample the seasonals and won't be without 613. 

613


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 22, 2012)

Ok wen users do you ever clarify or feel the need to use regular poo?


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Jun 22, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Ok wen users do you ever clarify or feel the need to use regular poo?



Only if my hair is Really loaded down with product.  I use cone filled products a lot, and my hair feels super clean after using Wen.  Honestly for me, it cleans better than a shampoo.  The only other cleanser that comes close is Deva-Curl No Poo.  They somehow manage to give me that squeaky hair feeling, without leaving my hair feeling stripped.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 22, 2012)

"reaching for credit card"


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 22, 2012)

MrsJaiDiva said:
			
		

> Only if my hair is Really loaded down with product.  I use cone filled products a lot, and my hair feels super clean after using Wen.  Honestly for me, it cleans better than a shampoo.  The only other cleanser that comes close is Deva-Curl No Poo.  They somehow manage to give me that squeaky hair feeling, without leaving my hair feeling stripped.



And you still DC normally? Do you CW?


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 22, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Ok wen users do you ever clarify or feel the need to use regular poo?


 
Barely Ever  I just don't feel my hair has any build up or need to. 
My hair feels cleaner and healthier or I wouldn't be a Wen girl at all 

I have one word that will help you lamaria211 

SUBMIT or PAY NOW

once you see ORDER COMPLETE your good! LOL


----------



## Coffee (Jun 22, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> Barely Ever  I just don't feel my hair has any build up or need to.
> My hair feels cleaner and healthier or I wouldn't be a Wen girl at all
> 
> I have one word that will help you @lamaria211
> ...


 
JJamiah, you've gone past the point of being a "Pusha" you are now Pimping WEN .


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 22, 2012)

Coffee said:


> @JJamiah, you've gone past the point of being a "Pusha" you are now Pimping WEN .


 

  you a mess LOL OMG I am so just helping out everyone out.


----------



## puffball (Jun 22, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> I feel your pain. Im about to freeze my credit cards in cola so I cant read the numbers thru the ice




damnnnnn


----------



## puffball (Jun 22, 2012)

So um...if a natural say around 4a..was toying with the idea of using wen..which kind do you think this said natural should get..i mean hypothetically speaking..


----------



## afroette (Jun 22, 2012)

where do you guys see the deals? i see a small bottle of 613 for 60 dollars on QVC


----------



## Coffee (Jun 22, 2012)

afroette said:


> where do you guys see the deals? i see a small bottle of 613 for 60 dollars on QVC



The 613 only comes in 32oz, not sure what you're looking at. He does have a 4oz bottle of 613 Replenishing Mist, but it's only $26 erplexed.


----------



## Coffee (Jun 22, 2012)

puffball said:


> So um...if a natural say around 4a..was toying with the idea of using wen..which kind do you think this said natural should get..i mean hypothetically speaking..




puffball, hypothetically speaking, I would tell the 4a natural to start with the 613. But, hypothetically speaking, said 4a natural could also try Fig, or Mango Coconut   .


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Jun 22, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> And you still DC normally? Do you CW?



I do a weekly overnight DC with MT on dry hair, for protein and growth.  I haven't really needed to do a moisture DC in a while...if I do it, it's just because I'm bored.  

I use other co-cleansers during the week, like Ren, No Poo, and HQS...I like them better than using conditioner to cowash, and they help me stretch out my Wen.


----------



## puffball (Jun 22, 2012)

Coffee said:


> @puffball, hypothetically speaking, I would tell the 4a natural to start with the 613. But, hypothetically speaking, said 4a natural could also try Fig, or Mango Coconut   .


Oh okay..i will tell this hypothetical natural..your hypothetical answer...


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 22, 2012)

Ok im like 4b or 4c natural should I start with the fig or what?


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 22, 2012)

If I order from the wen site I could also get the deep restorative mask which is better????


----------



## Jenaee (Jun 22, 2012)

Darn you pushers...I just ordered 613. I tried Fig a year ago and loved it.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 22, 2012)

Ok I just ordered the MC I really wanted the613 but its alot of money for something ive never tried. Thanks ladies if I love the fig ill eventually get the 613


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Jun 22, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Ok im like 4b or 4c natural should I start with the fig or what?



You will LOVE fig, you can't lose with it.  613 is a winner too, and I'll let you know about that Mango Coco next week


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 22, 2012)

MrsJaiDiva said:
			
		

> You will LOVE fig, you can't lose with it.  613 is a winner too, and I'll let you know about that Mango Coco next week



Ok so I changed my order for the last time ive hit confirm this.time but I ended up with the mango.coco.and the 613 spray  I had to wiggle that 613 in somewhere it wont be here til july 2nd;(


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 22, 2012)

Jenaee said:


> Darn you pushers...I just ordered 613. I tried Fig a year ago and loved it.


 


lamaria211 said:


> Ok I just ordered the MC I really wanted the613 but its alot of money for something ive never tried. Thanks ladies if I love the fig ill eventually get the 613


 


lamaria211 said:


> Ok so I changed my order for the last time ive hit confirm this.time but I ended up with the mango.coco.and the 613 spray I had to wiggle that 613 in somewhere it wont be here til july 2nd;(


 
@Jenaee @lamaria211 

    :blondboob  :bouncegrebouncy:            

Ladies I can't wait to see how you like it! :woohoo: 

Congrats on the purchase


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 22, 2012)

Ladies I don't know why I came into this thread, nothing but a bunch of pushers and pimps in here according to Coffee who is the pusha and pimping these products  she even got me buying Ojon  I tell you. Don't get a dollar and Talk to coffee she have to biting your nails over hair products and toes curling  I love my coffee


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Jun 22, 2012)

Coffee's just preachin the Good Word of Wen, and spreadin the news of the Works of St. Chaz!  Let it touch yo hair nah!! Let it into yo life nah!!


----------



## Philippians413 (Jun 22, 2012)

What does Fig smell like?


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 22, 2012)

Philippians413 said:


> What does Fig smell like?


 
Soft, sweet, figgy and some say medicinal  

I like it. 

I blame coffee for erry thang; I push that 613 because Whew, it has been good to me LOL


----------



## Philippians413 (Jun 22, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> Soft, sweet, figgy and some say medicinal
> 
> I like it.
> 
> I blame coffee for erry thang; I push that 613 because Whew, it has been good to me LOL




Thanks! I'm already getting the 613 (your fault) so I guess I'll add this to my list .


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 22, 2012)

Philippians413 said:


> Thanks! I'm already getting the 613 (your fault) so I guess I'll add this to my list .


 
I thought you had it no, or did I push another LOL

It really is good, I can't sing enough praise. I am mad I am in braids, because I want to use my 613 LOL


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 22, 2012)

JJamiah said:
			
		

> @Jenaee @lamaria211
> 
> :blondboob  :bouncegrebouncy:
> 
> ...



Im soooo happy to be apart of the wen club


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 22, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Im soooo happy to be apart of the wen club


 

 Welcome we are so glad to have you  

Beware it can become quite addicting 

613 is your friend too


----------



## Coffee (Jun 22, 2012)

MrsJaiDiva said:


> @Coffee's just preachin the Good Word of Wen, and spreadin the news of the Works of St. Chaz! Let it touch yo hair nah!! Let it into yo life nah!!


 

@MrsJaiDiva, Amen, my Sista, Amen . Now let's just pass the offering so I can keep myself in some *WEN & 613* ....let the church say AMEN .


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 22, 2012)

Pass around a plate for the 613 too please.


----------



## Coffee (Jun 22, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Ok I just ordered the MC I really wanted the613 but its alot of money for something ive never tried. Thanks ladies if I love the fig ill eventually get the 613


 
Well you'd betta start saving them pennies, cause you'll be lovin that Fig .


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 22, 2012)

Ok I just ordered and im already trackin


----------



## Coffee (Jun 22, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> Pass around a plate for the 613 too please.


 

Ugh my Sista, that offering is for the WEN & 613


----------



## Philippians413 (Jun 22, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> I thought you had it no, or did I push another LOL
> 
> It really is good, I can't sing enough praise. I am mad I am in braids, because I want to use my 613 LOL


 

Nope didn't get it yet, just 3 of the Mango Coconuts lol.


----------



## afroette (Jun 22, 2012)

hmm when i find out the starting date of my new job, ill try wen fig


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 22, 2012)

Coffee said:


> Ugh my Sista, that offering is for the WEN & 613


 
Nope that isn't the same, we didn't pass around the CHaz dean plate 

 NOpe I want half then LOL


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 22, 2012)

I still might order that 613 cleanser I cant help but going to the site staring at it


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 22, 2012)

lamaria211 *michael myers theme music
Jason sounds - Hee hee hoo hoo, hee hee hooo 

More michael myers theme music

BUY it, buy it, buy it, buy it, buy it, buy it. 




613, 613


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 22, 2012)

I snuck and made my order and my hubby keeps seeing me stalk the site so now hes willing to buy it for me lol. Im ordering it now before he changes his mind im so bad


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 23, 2012)

Ok so how long does it usually take to recieve orders QVC ladies I made one order yesterday and one this morning!


----------



## so1913 (Jun 23, 2012)

The 613 Replinishing Mist is a win for me


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 23, 2012)

so1913 said:
			
		

> The 613 Replinishing Mist is a win for me



I better love it at 26$ for 4oz!


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 23, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Ok so how long does it usually take to recieve orders QVC ladies I made one order yesterday and one this morning!



After you get a ship email, within about 3 days.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 23, 2012)

Hey Wen Ladies Have a Blessed Day  

May The Wen be With you!


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Jun 23, 2012)

I placed my order Thursday, and got the shipping notice today for my Mango Coco.  Will be pacing in front of the door till it arrives


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 23, 2012)

MrsJaiDiva said:
			
		

> I placed my order Thursday, and got the shipping notice today for my Mango Coco.  Will be pacing in front of the door till it arrives



Im right with you and I havent even got my ship email yet


----------



## fluffyforever (Jun 23, 2012)

So I retried MC, but this time on my mom. I used Fig on myself for the first time. It does make my hair feel soft when in, but after I rinse out it feels kind of weird. I don't know how to describe it.

Pro: My hair did dry softer than it does normally after air drying. The smell didn't stay. My hair and my mom's look darker in color.

Con: It swelled up my hair with more volume after rinsing and my hair felt weird. I had to add a bit back in as a leave in to make my hair lay down and feel normal again. 

Will update with my next wash.


----------



## JerriBlank (Jun 23, 2012)

Mmkay,as long as I've been a member here,I know to post every last update.
So,update: I fux w/ 613  
 I prepoo'd today w/olive oil,honey,and added some Wen 613 and aveda damage remedy on top of that after abt,30 mins. Saran wrapped,and let it sit. I rinsed in the shower,and my hair felt decent. I had gel in there before I prepoo'd that I didn't rinse out. I could still feel that coating,ya know?
Well I 613'ed and let it sit while I shaved and washed. Rinsed that sucka out and gahhhhhhhhh!!!! My hair felt sooo silky as I was rinsing! Major difference from the feeling after I had rinsed my prepoo and dc combo. I kept rinsing to make sure there wasn't any product in my hair because it felt so good! I'm like whoa!
I hope I can recreate these results on my whole head after I take this weave down. My leave out is in heaven!


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jun 23, 2012)

MrsJaiDiva said:


> I placed my order Thursday, and got the shipping notice today for my Mango Coco.  Will be pacing in front of the door till it arrives



Me too. Where do they ship from i need it to get here ASAP.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Jun 23, 2012)

shockolate said:


> Me too. Where do they ship from i need it to get here ASAP.



Florence, SC.  Shouldn't Take too long to get to me, but it's not giving me a delivery date.


----------



## nichelle02 (Jun 23, 2012)

Y'all are so bad in here! Last night I noticed that my gallon of wen fig was low. So, I went to QVC to see if they had the gallons available. YES! And they were on easy pay. But there was no fig gallon  

So, I did a search to see what the next best thing would be. After reading through this thread I have bottles of Mango Coconut, 613, 613 mist, and fig re-moist in my cart. And I still want to order one of the gallon sizes of a cleanser because they are on easy pay. With everything else, I'll probably skip it.

... p... u...s...h...a...s....


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 23, 2012)

nichelle02 said:


> Y'all are so bad in here! Last night I noticed that my gallon of wen fig was low. So, I went to QVC to see if they had the gallons available. YES! And they were on easy pay. But there was no fig gallon
> 
> So, I did a search to see what the next best thing would be. After reading through this thread I have bottles of Mango Coconut, 613, 613 mist, and fig re-moist in my cart. And I still want to order one of the gallon sizes of a cleanser because they are on easy pay. With everything else, I'll probably skip it.
> 
> ... p... u...s...h...a...s....


 




THAT IS so awesome  :woohoo: 

I hope you enjoy it


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 24, 2012)

nichelle02 said:
			
		

> Y'all are so bad in here! Last night I noticed that my gallon of wen fig was low. So, I went to QVC to see if they had the gallons available. YES! And they were on easy pay. But there was no fig gallon
> 
> So, I did a search to see what the next best thing would be. After reading through this thread I have bottles of Mango Coconut, 613, 613 mist, and fig re-moist in my cart. And I still want to order one of the gallon sizes of a cleanser because they are on easy pay. With everything else, I'll probably skip it.
> 
> ... p... u...s...h...a...s....



You know you can probably call them to order the gallon fig! I did that before when the website said 613 was not available I just called and placed my order over the phone!


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Jun 25, 2012)

Sooooo....another 613 lover here.

First off, the smell is lovely  Anywhoo, I initially tried it on Friday and it instantly softened, moisturized and detangled my coarse dry hair that was just taken out of a month long sew in.

Then I used it again yesterday after I got some scalp burns from my relaxer. It was the ONLY THING that soothed my scalp and actually made the pain go away; I thought the menthol would irritate it, but not at all. It was just what I needed at that moment.

Theres not much else I can write/say that hasn't already been said about 613 in this thread. Its AMAZING! 

I still have yet to try my Mango Coconut, but I will attempt to pick that up instead of my 613 bottle during my next wash


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 25, 2012)

outspokenwallflower said:
			
		

> Sooooo....another 613 lover here.
> 
> First off, the smell is lovely  Anywhoo, I initially tried it on Friday and it instantly softened, moisturized and detangled my coarse dry hair that was just taken out of a month long sew in.
> 
> ...



Yaaaay im so happy to hear this I just wish mine would hurry up and arrive so that I can love it to
Question did u DC afterwards??


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Jun 25, 2012)

lamaria211 I used it as a cleansing conditioner, washed it out then used another bunch of pumps mixed with a bit of water as a DC (I love using WEN as DC) mixed with a teeny bit of another DC. But there was significantly more 613 in the mix, lol


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 25, 2012)

My dad been working for fedex for 25+yrs im about to try and pull some strings lol


----------



## so1913 (Jun 25, 2012)

I'll be trying Tea Tree for the first time tomorrow.  Currently I'm only using 613 and the seasonals (minus the mango coconut, yuck!).  I want to find one of the regular conditioners I like because they are readily available and to alternate with 613. 

I tried Fig back in 09...I can't really remember how I felt about performance, I do remember I wasn't crazy about the scent.  I also tried Pomegranate earlier this year, another one I didn't care for the scent and didn't find it as moisturizing as what I've been using.

What I'm extremely curious about are the new oils, however I haven't bitten the bullet to absorb the cost for it.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jun 25, 2012)

MrsJaiDiva said:


> Florence, SC.  Shouldn't Take too long to get to me, but it's not giving me a delivery date.



My tracking info STILL says UPS has been notified. Im going to need them to give it to UPS so i can get it this week.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Jun 25, 2012)

shockolate said:


> My tracking info STILL says UPS has been notified. Im going to need them to give it to UPS so i can get it this week.



Mine is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow!


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jun 25, 2012)

MrsJaiDiva said:


> Mine is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow!



MINE TOO YAY. Im glad they updated it i cant wait to wash my hair tomorrow night lol.


----------



## BrownBetty (Jun 26, 2012)

I just bought the 613. I can't stand yall.

I am going to try the hair one products.... I may pick up Wen Fig again.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 26, 2012)

BrownBetty said:


> I just bought the 613. I can't stand yall.
> 
> I am going to try the hair one products.... I may pick up Wen Fig again.


----------



## Xaragua (Jun 26, 2012)

Do you still need to deep condition when using Wen.


----------



## january noir (Jun 26, 2012)

Xaragua said:


> Do you still need to deep condition when using Wen.



Wen can be used as a deep conditioner.  Remember it is a multi-purpose product.


----------



## so1913 (Jun 26, 2012)

BrownBetty said:


> I just bought the 613. I can't stand yall.
> 
> I am going to try the hair one products.... I may pick up Wen Fig again.



Welcome to team 613!


----------



## Coffee (Jun 26, 2012)

so1913 said:


> I'll be trying Tea Tree for the first time tomorrow. Currently I'm only using 613 and the seasonals (minus the mango coconut, yuck!). I want to find one of the regular conditioners I like because they are readily available and to alternate with 613.
> 
> I tried Fig back in 09...I can't really remember how I felt about performance, I do remember I wasn't crazy about the scent. I also tried Pomegranate earlier this year, another one I didn't care for the scent and didn't find it as moisturizing as what I've been using.
> 
> What I'm extremely curious about are the new oils, however I haven't bitten the bullet to absorb the cost for it.


 

I love the oils, got all 3 on special. I use them as pre-poo or a bit in my DC. You don't need to use a lot, they seem to spread really easily.


----------



## JerriBlank (Jun 26, 2012)

Can't wait to get home and 613! I don't need to be slacking when I've got this great balance going on.


----------



## so1913 (Jun 26, 2012)

Coffee said:


> I love the oils, got all 3 on special. I use them as pre-poo or a bit in my DC. You don't need to use a lot, they seem to spread really easily.




Are you referring to the new or original formula oils?

Thanks!


----------



## Coffee (Jun 26, 2012)

so1913 said:


> Are you referring to the new or original formula oils?
> 
> Thanks!


 

Did I mis-read your post; I thought you said the new oils~. I am referring to the new oils.


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 26, 2012)

lamaria211 - here's the thread.  Enjoy!


----------



## BrownBetty (Jun 26, 2012)

I just bought the sweet almond set from Sephora.  Most of the stores in my area had them.    I will try hair one when I am done with the set.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 26, 2012)

Both my wen packages are scheduled to arrive thurs ill be back then!


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Jun 26, 2012)

Came home, and my two boxes of Wen were waiting for me on my foyer table!   Immediately opened up the Mango Coco, and OMG...:lovedrool:  I cannot WAIT to use it tomorrow!


----------



## so1913 (Jun 26, 2012)

Coffee said:


> Did I mis-read your post; I thought you said the new oils~. I am referring to the new oils.



No you didn't, Sorry!!!  I asked about the old oils vs. the new ones on another forum because there are some available on QVC right now, but I did specifically asked about the new ones in this thread, so confusion on my part! 

Thanks!


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jun 26, 2012)

I just used the 613. Is it supposed to be tingly? i like that. Is it supposed to give slip? For co-wash, its okay. I have it in as a leave in and sealed with JBCO and will report back. 

What else do you guys use it for?


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 26, 2012)

shockolate said:


> I just used the 613. Is it supposed to be tingly? i like that. Is it supposed to give slip? For co-wash, its okay. I have it in as a leave in and sealed with JBCO and will report back.
> 
> What else do you guys use it for?


 

I use it like I use the regular Wen, cleansing. It softens my hair and gives me easy combing.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jun 27, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> I use it like I use the regular Wen, cleansing. It softens my hair and gives me easy combing.



That's how i used it. I didnt see a difference from my V05 kiwi and lime...


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 27, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Both my wen packages are scheduled to arrive thurs ill be back then!


 

My shoes are due to arrive by Thursday. It will be a wonderful day for us all


----------



## Coffee (Jun 27, 2012)

For those that aren't getting the results that most of us are - I'm wondering if they are using WEN according to the directions. I do know some people try to skimp on the number of pumps in order to make it stretch..... if so, you won't get the results you're hoping for. I posted the correct way to use WEN in this post.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jun 27, 2012)

Coffee said:


> For those that aren't getting the results that most of us are - I'm wondering if they are using WEN according to the directions. I do know some people try to skimp on the number of pumps in order to make it stretch..... if so, you won't get the results you're hoping for. I posted the correct way to use WEN in this post.


i used it the way you posted upthread. i like it as a leave in though


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Jun 27, 2012)

OMG...it's a Love Affair with Mango Coco!!  ver18:  It's just so Moisturizing!  Now my hair was still in yesterday's WnG, and that means a tangle party.  I just put it in 4 sections, and applied 7 pumps of MC per section on dry hair.  I then pinned it up and put on a plastic cap, and went about my morning business.  Just washed it out...No Tangles.  Not even a tugging on the comb!  Hair was Moist, Soft, and Silky.   I was done so quick, I kinda stood in the shower for another few minutes feeling like I missed something. 

St. Chaz has wrought another miracle!


----------



## january noir (Jun 27, 2012)

shockolate said:


> i used it the way you posted upthread. i like it as a leave in though


 
Your hair may be longer or thicker than Coffee's.  Folow the instructions on the bottle for your length of hair (or go to Chaz Dean's website).


----------



## Coffee (Jun 27, 2012)

january noir said:


> Your hair may be longer or thicker than Coffee's. Folow the instructions on the bottle for your length of hair (or go to
> Chaz Dean's website).


 

JN, I think she's referring to Chaz's website instructions on how to use WEN, those are the instructions I posted, not mine.


----------



## january noir (Jun 27, 2012)

Coffee said:


> JN, I think she's referring to Chaz's website instructions on how to use WEN, those are the instructions I posted, not mine.


Hi Coffee 
I see.   I hope it all works for her...


----------



## Coffee (Jun 27, 2012)

MrsJaiDiva said:


> OMG...it's a Love Affair with Mango Coco!! ver18: It's just so Moisturizing! Now my hair was still in yesterday's WnG, and that means a tangle party. I just put it in 4 sections, and applied 7 pumps of MC per section on dry hair. I then pinned it up and put on a plastic cap, and went about my morning business. Just washed it out...No Tangles. Not even a tugging on the comb! Hair was Moist, Soft, and Silky.  I was done so quick, I kinda stood in the shower for another few minutes feeling like I missed something.
> 
> St. Chaz has wrought another miracle!


 

I feel your happiness....sniff...sniff, I'm just so emotional right now after reading your post .


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 28, 2012)

Yaaaaaay my order just arrived I got my summer mango coconut and my 613 cleanser but my 613 mist is missing I called qvc and they said that one is coming by regular mail grrrrrr!


----------



## contsantia (Jun 28, 2012)

"St Chaz"  LMBO


----------



## 25Nona (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks to this thread I am back on the WEN train.  I was really straying for a while, trying to find something else because it just seem like Wen had stopped cutting the mustard for me, my hair was looking dry and dull it didn’t have the luster and light fluffy feel anymore. But thanks to Coffee posting the proper usage directions that is what prompted me to give it another try and "Woot dare it is".....I am back in LOVE!.....I think over time I started to miss doing that splash of water while working it through, and believe me, adding that one step back in has made a whole heap of a difference.   

I can’t make this post without giving a shout out to JJamiah she dangled that 613 in front of me like a carrot and I am glad I took a bite.  I ordered it when it when QVC offered as the one time only and thank goodness that I did.  I think I have my staple regi down now.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 28, 2012)

bign__17 said:


> Thanks to this thread I am back on the WEN train. I was really straying for a while, trying to find something else because it just seem like Wen had stopped cutting the mustard for me, my hair was looking dry and dull it didn’t have the luster and light fluffy feel anymore. But thanks to @Coffee posting the proper usage directions that is what prompted me to give it another try and "Woot dare it is".....I am back in LOVE!.....I think over time I started to miss doing that splash of water while working it through, and believe me, adding that one step back in has made a whole heap of a difference.
> 
> I can’t make this post without giving a shout out to @JJamiah she dangled that 613 in front of me like a carrot and I am glad I took a bite. I ordered it when it when QVC offered as the one time only and thank goodness that I did. I think I have my staple regi down now.


 
I am so glad you took the bite, it is an amazing product and I love it.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 28, 2012)

Curious has anyone ever tried using wen + water in a spray bottle to moisturize???


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 28, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Curious has anyone ever tried using wen + water in a spray bottle to moisturize???


 
I have some water I mixed up with the 613, I can't really give a review because my hair is in braids


----------



## likeacharm (Jun 28, 2012)

I finally gave in and ordered some 613. This better work for me! I guess I'll see in a week...


----------



## Coffee (Jun 28, 2012)

bign__17 said:


> Thanks to this thread I am back on the WEN train.  I was really straying for a while, trying to find something else because it just seem like Wen had stopped cutting the mustard for me, my hair was looking dry and dull it didn’t have the luster and light fluffy feel anymore. But thanks to Coffee posting the proper usage directions that is what prompted me to give it another try and "Woot dare it is".....I am back in LOVE!.....I think over time I started to miss doing that splash of water while working it through, and believe me, adding that one step back in has made a whole heap of a difference.
> 
> I can’t make this post without giving a shout out to JJamiah she dangled that 613 in front of me like a carrot and I am glad I took a bite.  I ordered it when it when QVC offered as the one time only and thank goodness that I did.  I think I have my staple regi down now.




bign__17, so happy that you got your WEN usage down and that it's working great for you. Yep, that 613 is a keeper!!


----------



## january noir (Jun 28, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Curious has anyone ever tried using wen + water in a spray bottle to moisturize???




I have.  It's fine.   I'm lazy and not into mixing my own product, so I just buy the Replenishing Mist.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jun 28, 2012)

Coffee said:


> JN, I think she's referring to Chaz's website instructions on how to use WEN, those are the instructions I posted, not mine.



thanks thats what i meant. im so loving it as a leave in!!





lamaria211 said:


> Curious has anyone ever tried using wen + water in a spray bottle to moisturize???



this is what ive been doing.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 28, 2012)

january noir said:
			
		

> I have.  It's fine.   I'm lazy and not into mixing my own product, so I just buy the Replenishing Mist.



I also have the mist but he needs to make bigger bottles of it 4oz is so tiny


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Jun 29, 2012)

Okay, so yesterday, I finally tried out the Mango Coconut...

First off, it smells delicious! I can see how there's significantly more Coconut in there, but it smells SO DAMN GOOD.

Second, as I was applying it to my hair.... My goodness. It was so rich and creamy and made my hair feel so silky. I was loving it and the smell was so intoxicating! I added a dollup of CD's Monoi mask to the ends and fell asleep 

So, when I washed it out it, my hair got kinda tangly...I dont know if it's because I fell asleep with it on, or because I mixed it. Also, my hair felt a bit mushy, so MC definitely has high moisture properties. Next time I will just try using it alone and leaving it in for 20 mins TOPS. Aside from the last hitch, I'd say that Mango Coconut is a definite winner in my book.

Loving my WEN's...


----------



## MACGlossChick (Jun 30, 2012)

I've been lurking all through this thread... you guys (and a great deal) got to me. I ordered from the Guthy Renker site. I got the Pomegranate set (I was hoping for fig) for $29.95 and for two days only, they're giving a FREE bottle of the Mango Coconut! They didn't say what size it was, but it's FREE! You can choose from Sweet Almond Mint, Lavender, Pomegranate, or Mango Coconut (this is the seasonal set).


----------



## TracyNicole (Jun 30, 2012)

Ugh. I just ordered this because of these reviews.  I still have my staple sweet almond but you ladies just wouldn't quit...


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 30, 2012)

TracyNicole said:
			
		

> Ugh. I just ordered this because of these reviews.  I still have my staple sweet almond but you ladies just wouldn't quit...



Friends dont let friends use shampoo


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 30, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Friends dont let friends use shampoo


 


SCREAMS AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


Coffee she knows the slogan lamaria211 is officially converted to a Wen GIRL  

:woohoo:


----------



## BrownBetty (Jul 2, 2012)

I used Sweet almond mint last week.  I like it.  My hair isn't in love with it as a leave in but the refresher is the business.  I haven't tried the mask yet and my 613 is still in route.  I am back on the work out grind so this will help me hair out tremendously!

Thanks ladies... 

I am so mad that I missed the free mango deal I lost my credit card yesterday.


----------



## yodie (Jul 2, 2012)

I live close to the Chaz Dean studio in L.A. I'm also looking to break the sulfate habit. Maybe I'll stop in. I'm currently braided and I use castor oil. Do you ladies think WEN Mango coconut will cut the oil?


----------



## fluffyforever (Jul 2, 2012)

rd update: I used Fig again. My hair didn't swell up so much this time with volume after rinsing out. I applied my normal leave in and not more Wen because I'm using it up too fast. My hair is pretty darn soft (well, the softest it has been airdrying). I like the combo of Wen with my leave in. Best feeling hair I've had definitely. This combo is enough to make me repurchase Wen.

However, now my hair doesn't want to hold a style and I'm thinking about trying out gels for definition. My hair was too soft (than what I'm use to) to do a twistout.

Also its been three days since my 3rd was with Wen, and the moisture is starting to slip away and crunchy hair is setting back in.


----------



## trackstar (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm about to start using heat again: blow drying and flat ironing every time I wash. I want to buy the 613, I'm just wary of using heat on hair that hasn't been cleansed squeaky clean. Should I be worried or just go ahead and buy? (I figure I already know the answer you ladies will give!)


----------



## ChocoKitty (Jul 5, 2012)

trackstar said:


> I'm about to start using heat again: blow drying and flat ironing every time I wash. I want to buy the 613, I'm just wary of using heat on hair that hasn't been cleansed squeaky clean. Should I be worried or just go ahead and buy? (I figure I already know the answer you ladies will give!)


 
I have straightened after using Wen. I can say that my hair and scalp was absolutely clean. Actually--cleaner than when I've used shampoo in the past. Just be sure to use the recommended amount of pumps on the bottle for your length and your hair should be great.


----------



## afroette (Jul 5, 2012)

Y'all need to stop bumping this thread up. I don't have money for Wen right now!


----------



## BrownBetty (Jul 6, 2012)

I am still waiting on my 613!!!! I have missed ups 2x.  They need to stop playing.


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Jul 6, 2012)

Yesterday I used a mixture of a 2:1 ratio of Mango Coconut and 613. HEAVEN!!!


----------



## BGT (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm going to be using mine tomorrow!


----------



## Kindheart (Jul 6, 2012)

I GOT MINE!! it smellsss divine ! I ma a bit scared to try it ..what if i get hooked ? Lol
FD
What  is 613?


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 6, 2012)

Kindheart said:
			
		

> I GOT MINE!! it smellsss divine ! I ma a bit scared to try it ..what if i get hooked ? Lol
> FD
> What  is 613?



Thats how I feel thats why I havent tried mine yet until ive used up some of my other cleansing conditioners.
613 is Wen on Steriods lol its a fairly new product I believe because its not in any of the brochoures. It only comes in 32oz sizes so far, smells like perfume and is supposed to be the mother of them all when it comes to moisture


----------



## BrownBetty (Jul 6, 2012)

Just got the 613, I will use tomorrow AM after working out....


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 6, 2012)

BrownBetty said:
			
		

> Just got the 613, I will use tomorrow AM after working out....



Be sure to give us a review


----------



## BrownBetty (Jul 7, 2012)

I like it.  My hair felt great after cleansing and using some as a leave in.  I air dry with a bit of vitamin E oil and my hair is shiny and soft.

I shall keep it...

I need a bottle of fig or mango coconut.


----------



## BGT (Jul 7, 2012)

I washed today with it and roller set. My hair is so soft and full of body. I'm loving wen!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 7, 2012)

I used the 613 Replenishing Mist today on damp hair before I sealed with grease


----------



## MACGlossChick (Jul 11, 2012)

My package is waiting for me at home. As soon as I get there, I'll decide which one to use, and I'll go straight to the shower! I'll update later.


----------



## fluffyforever (Jul 13, 2012)

OK yall. After my 4th wash last week with Fig, I will have to say I don't know what went wrong. I did the same thing I did my 3rd wash, but my hair was not soft at all. It was really dry all last week. I thought after my 3rd wash I had found my staple for life, but it doesn't appear that way anymore.

Right now I am doing my 5th wash with Fig. I can already tell this wash is not doing what it needs to do.

I still plan to use the entire bottle (1/2 of it remains). There are other reasons I am thinking I won't repurchase Fig besides the hit and miss wash days. For one, it doesn't have enough slip at all to detangle my hair (and yes I use more than enough pumps and add a splash of water). Also, it is very volumizing, and for my big fro, I need something that will take the bulk out, not add to it and produce frizz. *sigh* I still have to finish up my bottle of MC. After that's gone, the only thing I might ever purchase from Wen would be the 613. And if that doesn't work, I will have to move on to another line I've been dying to try.

Will post more updates.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Jul 13, 2012)

*Oh heck-Coffee:buttkick: and JanuaryNoir:buttkick:..I am loaded with WEN but now I have to order the Mango!*


----------



## Lavendar (Jul 15, 2012)

Y'all got me too....converted former Wen hater...tried it....loved it.  

Wen 613 & Mango-Coconut stan.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 15, 2012)

^^^^ 613 613 613 613 WEN Wen Wen


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses (Jul 15, 2012)

I got ny Wen 613 and Summer Mango Coconut.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 15, 2012)

fluffyforever said:


> OK yall. After my 4th wash last week with Fig, I will have to say I don't know what went wrong. I did the same thing I did my 3rd wash, but my hair was not soft at all. It was really dry all last week. I thought after my 3rd wash I had found my staple for life, but it doesn't appear that way anymore.
> 
> Right now I am doing my 5th wash with Fig. I can already tell this wash is not doing what it needs to do.
> 
> ...


 
Make sure to use enough of the product.
Also Clarifying may help


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Aug 21, 2012)

I was about to order mango coconut and the 613 replenishing mist but i wish they were on auto pay  Should i pull the trigger? Fig will have to wait since MC is LE.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Aug 23, 2012)

BUMP............


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 23, 2012)

I can vouch for the 613 replenishing mist that stuff is a girls best Friend I love it. I use it when I need moisture but don't want to use anything heavy its great and it smells delicious. Next time I'm ordering 3 bottles cause they're so darn small but a little goes along way. I haven't tried my MC or my 613 cleanser but I will soon


----------



## Sunshine_One (Aug 25, 2012)

Whew...OK so a friend gave me a half full bottle of the Lavendar cleansing conditioner to try out.  Wow...I used it this morning and styled my hair a one braid pony. I didn't use much gel to keep my hair line down. Hair is soooo soft....smh..now what is the next step?


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Aug 25, 2012)

Sunshine_One said:


> Whew...OK so a friend gave me a half full bottle of the Lavendar cleansing conditioner to try out.  Wow...I used it this morning and styled my hair a one braid pony. I didn't use much gel to keep my hair line down. Hair is soooo soft....smh..now what is the next step?



A full bottle of Fig/Mango Coco/or 613...and just pamper your hair! 

I Used Fig this morning, and my WnG is Perfection!


----------



## Sunshine_One (Aug 25, 2012)

@MrsJaiDiva

Thanks for the response! I have been reading a few of the many threads here on this product. However, I don't see many reviews of the Lavendar...I wonder why?

I will check Chaz Dean's site and QVC see if there are any deals to be had.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Aug 25, 2012)

Sunshine_One said:


> @MrsJaiDiva
> 
> Thanks for the response! I have been reading a few of the many threads here on this product. However, I don't see many reviews of the Lavendar...I wonder why?
> 
> I will check Chaz Dean's site and QVC see if there are any deals to be had.



I think because we've been gravitating towards the more moisturizing cleansers, but I have heard other Ladies speak well of the Lavendar.  Personally, I've only tried Fig and Mango Coco...and looking to try the 613 very soon.


----------



## Coffee (Aug 25, 2012)

MrsJaiDiva said:


> I think because we've been gravitating towards the more moisturizing cleansers, but I have heard other Ladies speak well of the Lavendar. Personally, I've only tried Fig and Mango Coco...and looking to try the 613 very soon.


 
MrsJaiDiva, I just posted about the 613 being on 3 pay tonight .


----------



## Coffee (Aug 25, 2012)

shockolate said:


> I was about to order mango coconut and the 613 replenishing mist but i wish they were on auto pay  Should i pull the trigger? Fig will have to wait since MC is LE.


 

shockolate, I just posted about 613 being on 3 pay tonight. 10pm est~


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Aug 25, 2012)

Yea...I'm going for it.  I'm almost out of the MC, and it's Killing me not knowing how good the 613 is....I HAVE TO HAVE IT!!  :lovedrool:


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Aug 25, 2012)

Coffee said:
			
		

> shockolate, I just posted about 613 being on 3 pay tonight. 10pm est~



Thank you!!!!
ETA: NVM i was trying to get the 613 moisture mist i have an almost full 613 treatment 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## southerncharm (Aug 26, 2012)

ladies chaz is gonna have a TSV  next saturday on the 1st, so get those credit cards ready , not that i need another drop of wen, but i'm still gonna take a peek & see what's going on .


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 7, 2012)

I loooove Wen MC its nice and thick and smells delicious made my hurr soooo soft and moisturized I'm sad I only purchased one now ill have to wait till next summer to stock up. In the mean time ill be using my 613 which I still haven't opened yet!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 7, 2012)

lamaria211 the 613 will be there. Enjoy the mango coconut at the moment. Once you go 613 it's hard to go back. Smile.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 9, 2012)

Today I made a spray bottle mix and I couldn't resist adding a pump of MC


----------



## TracyNicole (Sep 21, 2012)

I am not a fan of MC.  For some reason my hair is dry and dull when I use it.  I don't think it's moisturizing enough for my super dry hair.  I'm going to stick with my fig and resist you 613 pushers


----------



## chelleypie810 (Sep 21, 2012)

Still waiting for 32 oz ginger pumpkin to come back in stock.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Sep 21, 2012)

When I texturized on Tuesday, I used MC as a DC and then left it in to air dry.  Didn't need to do an overnight moisture DC like last time, and my hair is still crazy soft and moist!


----------



## ellebelle88 (Dec 11, 2012)

I see Chaz is sellin WEN 613 on his website for $45. Is this normal price or is this a sale?

https://chazdean.com/p-165-wen-sixthirteen.aspx


----------



## Keen (Dec 11, 2012)

ellebelle88 said:


> I see Chaz is sellin WEN 613 on his website for $45. Is this normal price or is this a sale?
> 
> https://chazdean.com/p-165-wen-sixthirteen.aspx



ellebelle88 I don't think so. That's for the 16 oz. QVC is selling that with the mist for $49. It was a special. Not sure if they still have it.


----------

